# The Heinz 57 thread Driveler



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2013)

Kang needed a little help,


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 30, 2013)

Mmmmmmm a nice fresh drivla! Well, it was fresh, sorry bout that!


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

Well ...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, i WAS gonna shoot down the Luftwaffe. Just got back from da Big house again.
stoopid beeper.....


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i WAS gonna shoot down the Luftwaffe. Just got back from da Big house again.
> stoopid beeper.....


They'll be there tomorrow, you can shoot 'em down then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> They'll be there tomorrow, you can shoot 'em down then.



I'm hoping to have time tomorrow evening to rummage thru my workshop for 22's and shotgun shells. Got a lot of crappie jigs tied in the last two days, and need to get ammo for the Redneck vacation next week.
Snipe and squirrel hunting during the day and crappie fishing every night!


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Well ...


Didja get that truck yet??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

How

 about this old one Kracker?


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> Didja get that truck yet??



Not 'chet. Gotta talk to the man about it in the mornin before he goes to work. Imma get it as long as my mechanic buddy agrees its a good runner.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Evenin Chillren in The State. Only bout 8 day and I will be down there two. Nothing Like Ga. In February. Or any other month.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evenin Chillren in The State. Only bout 8 day and I will be down there two. Nothing Like Ga. In February. Or any other month.



Bring yer thickest jacket and a pair of flip flops .... This "winter" has been weird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evenin Chillren in The State. Only bout 8 day and I will be down there two. Nothing Like Ga. In February. Or any other month.



crazy weather down here right now. It's 20 degree's warmer than normal.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> crazy weather down here right now. It's 20 degree's warmer than normal.



I was sweating all day at work today, humid as a mug before the rain ... and right now its freezing dang cold and windy'er then ... i dont know what.


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How
> 
> about this old one Kracker?


I dig it, it's been a long time since I had heard it though.

I'm really wanting to go to The Waylon Jennings Birthday Bash in June. Shooter will be there with Jason Boland and The Stagglers along with Jackson Taylor and The Sinners.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2013)

There's never gonna be another like Waylon. 
I don't care for his son's( Shooter) music at all.


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There's never gonna be another like Waylon.
> I don't care for his son's( Shooter) music at all.


I really like Shooters first CD, after that it just started going downhill to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Slip, rh and Kracker I tried the multi quote thing but Keebs lesson did not stick. So, I hope it cools of down there, I will have my snake proof flip flops, and I when I first heard that old Waylon song I was making $3.14 cents an hour at the shipyard in Newport News Virginia and thought I was rich.


----------



## kracker (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Slip, rh and Kracker I tried the multi quote thing but Keebs lesson did not stick. So, I hope it cools of down there, I will have my snake proof flip flops, and I when I first heard that old Waylon song I was making $3.14 cents an hour at the shipyard in Newport News Virginia and thought I was rich.


I don't know how to multi quote either...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> I don't know how to multi quote either...



There are some things old country boys dont need to know. I do know that if I multi quoted my Daddy (talked back) I was not able to sit down for a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Slip, rh and Kracker I tried the multi quote thing but Keebs lesson did not stick. So, I hope it cools of down there, I will have my snake proof flip flops, and I when I first heard that old Waylon song I was making $3.14 cents an hour at the shipyard in Newport News Virginia and thought I was rich.



At the bottom right hand corner of others posts there some buttons

"Edit" "Quote", and "+ ".........Click on the "+" button to quote the post you want to reply to!!........When you click on reply all of the posts will come up.........You can respond to each one then!!


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

Its simple fellers. (Jim tom voice)

Where you would normally click "quote" to the right there is a smaller icon that says "Click to multi quote this message" Click that an it'll turn red. Click that on who ever you'd like to multi quote, then on the last person just click "quote" like you normally would.

It'll pop up kinda weird like this

[Slip-quote] in here will be what ever you quoted me saying





> You put yer message to my quote here
> [Keebs-quote] and what ever keebs said - and so on with who ever else you multi quoted
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At the bottom right hand corner of others posts there some buttons
> 
> "Edit" "Quote", and "+ ".........Click on the "+" button to quote the post you want to reply to!!........When you click on reply all of the posts will come up.........You can respond to each one then!!



You didn't have to chew me out about it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You didn't have to chew me out about it.


Sir that was not my intention!!

Just trying to help out brother!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sir that was not my intention!!
> 
> Just trying to help out brother!!



I know I was just kidding. You the bestest Mod on here. I will try that, but I might need 2 refreshers.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know I was just kidding. You the bestest Mod on here. I will try that, but I might need 2 refreshers.


This is the best place to try out new found skills!!...........Nobody on the driveler will give you a hard time if you make a mistake!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is the best place to try out new found skills!!...........Nobody on the driveler will give you a hard time if you make a mistake!!



Thanks, I know there are great people on here. I would not expect anything less from Driverlers from The State.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks, I know there are great people on here. I would not expect anything less from Driverlers from The State.


Give it a try!!.......Plenty of sub......victi.......Well!!!......There are many examples to experiment with!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers in this "New & Fresh" thread.  Yep, that last driveler thread came and went about as fast as those storms and clouds did yesterday.   

Hope the rest of you didn't get blown away yesterday and last night.


----------



## fredw (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> I don't know how to multi quote either...





KyDawg said:


> There are some things old country boys dont need to know. I do know that if I multi quoted my Daddy (talked back) I was not able to sit down for a while.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> At the bottom right hand corner of others posts there some buttons
> 
> "Edit" "Quote", and "+ ".........Click on the "+" button to quote the post you want to reply to!!........When you click on reply all of the posts will come up.........You can respond to each one then!!


Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?  I've been a member here since there was a board and never knew how to do this.  Thanks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers in this "New & Fresh" thread.  Yep, that last driveler thread came and went about as fast as those storms and clouds did yesterday.
> 
> Hope the rest of you didn't get blown away yesterday and last night.



Good morning and happy Thirsty Thursday.  ;-)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> Well ...


Which is the deeper subject? The evil black gun or the hole in the ground?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2013)

Still here EE and have go get up and go juice too


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which is the deeper subject? The evil black gun or the hole in the ground?



Well the people that want em wouldn't know theirs from a hole in the ground so.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Still here EE and have go get up and go juice too



Thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thanks



u'r velcom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well the people that want em wouldn't know theirs from a hole in the ground so.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> u'r velcom


Hey, if'n you're gonna talk Germanese you gotta translate.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

heay kids


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Cold out there this morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

merning peeps


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

morning, people!
Bye, people!
off to work....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

Mornin kids.....what do you know, back to normal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, people!
> Bye, people!
> off to work....


come fix my shoulder 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....what do you know, back to normal.



mernin jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> come fix my shoulder
> 
> 
> mernin jeff!



Mornin blood, how's the shoulder? Was it dislocated? I never did get the details


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, how's the shoulder? Was it dislocated? I never did get the details



it was... thats all i can say


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it was... thats all i can say




That'll work!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 31, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy Thirsty Thursday.  ;-)



Set us up a round, Mr. Boneboy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Set us up a round, Mr. Boneboy.



A drank would hit da spot this AM


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> merning peeps



Mornin', Queen.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Mornin', Queen.



I don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Mornin', Queen.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

stoooopid neighbors dog decided to take Cutter off to play this morning!  Took forever to find her, get her in the house so I could  get to town!
ok, gotta go make the deposit now!
oh, I like Heinz 57!

AND.......... elfiii made another visit to a driviler!!!!!! Yep, and Mr. Fred too!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Mornin', Queen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Morning


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

To and Too
Too and To

It's really not that hard. 



This is worse than just a pet peeve I have, it makes me plum nervous. 

Too and To..... It's so easy.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Where's yo aviator?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Cold out there this morning


I feel it too!   


hdm03 said:


> merning peeps





rhbama3 said:


> morning, people!
> Bye, people!
> off to work....


Hi, bye.  Later


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....what do you know, back to normal.


Define normal!


blood on the ground said:


> come fix my shoulder
> 
> 
> mernin jeff!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, how's the shoulder? Was it dislocated? I never did get the details





blood on the ground said:


> it was... thats all i can say





huntinstuff said:


> Set us up a round, Mr. Boneboy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> To and Too
> Too and To
> 
> It's really not that hard.
> ...



Two to's for you too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where's yo aviator?



Im debating a new one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> A drank would hit da spot this AM


Yeah it would, but i'm layin low till this weekend at least.



huntinstuff said:


> Mornin', Queen.


He is a she



Jeff C. said:


>


Jeffro



Keebs said:


> stoooopid neighbors dog decided to take Cutter off to play this morning!  Took forever to find her, get her in the house so I could  get to town!
> ok, gotta go make the deposit now!
> oh, I like Heinz 57!
> 
> AND.......... elfiii made another visit to a driviler!!!!!! Yep, and Mr. Fred too!!


Cutter was dognapped



boneboy96 said:


> Two to's for you too!


Morning Sir


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it was... thats all i can say



Cain be better than fallin outta a deer stand tryin to take it down 



mudracing101 said:


> Im debating a new one



Debate faster


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Cain be better than fallin outta a deer stand tryin to take it down
> 
> 
> 
> Debate faster



yes it can


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> to and too
> too and to
> 
> it's really not that hard.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Im debating a new one



Looks like Mud to me!!  Mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

Post #68. Still got a new smell to it despite Huntinstuff's efforts to foul the air.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 713400





Jeff C. said:


> Looks like Mud to me!!  Mornin


yeah it does!


Sterlo58 said:


> Post #68. Still got a new smell to it despite Huntinstuff's efforts to foul the air.





blood on the ground said:


> yes it can


 no betta this moanin?


mudracing101 said:


> Cutter was dognapped


 yes she was!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......


  there's been a few on here that can walk ya thru it................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......



......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......



Paging doctor Dr. Quack. Dr. Quack please report to the front office. Stat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

i just had cheekun running gear for lunch... taysteee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Paging doctor Dr. Quack. Dr. Quack please report to the front office. Stat.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......





Keebs said:


> there's been a few on here that can walk ya thru it................


Great choice for an avatar...that's what a colonoscopy looks like!   


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Paging doctor Dr. Quack. Dr. Quack please report to the front office. Stat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Paging doctor Dr. Quack. Dr. Quack please report to the front office. Stat.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Paging doctor Dr. Quack. Dr. Quack please report to the front office. Stat.





boneboy96 said:


> Great choice for an avatar...that's what a colonoscopy looks like!


 looks or feels??????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> looks or feels??????



The train in the tunnel aint what bothers me. I'll be sedated. It's the "cleansing process" that I hate.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> The train in the tunnel aint what bothers me. I'll be sedated. It's the "cleansing process" that I hate.



Don't worry little fella; Dr. Quack can help ya with that "cleansing process"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> The train in the tunnel aint what bothers me. I'll be sedated. It's the "cleansing process" that I hate.





hdm03 said:


> Don't worry little fella; Dr. Quack can help ya with that "cleansing process"


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

And on that note!!!  

Move along folks...nothing to see here!

Someone say it's LUNCH time?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> And on that note!!!
> 
> Move along folks...nothing to see here!
> 
> Someone say it's LUNCH time?


well, bog done had yard bird running gear, I'm gonna have deer steak nuggets & fries............ whatchu plannin on?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just finished a smoked pork loin sammich with some slaw and tater chips.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, bog done had yard bird running gear, I'm gonna have deer steak nuggets & fries............ whatchu plannin on?



i was grown before i figured out chicken had parts other than legs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, bog done had yard bird running gear, I'm gonna have deer steak nuggets & fries............ whatchu plannin on?



Some chicken soup with lots of little pasta thingies in it.  Orzo?


----------



## hunter rich (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> Well ...



Deep subject for such a shallow mind...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Went for my yearly physical. Doc said it's time for a colonoscopy.......



 Drink up! 



boneboy96 said:


> Great choice for an avatar...that's what a colonoscopy looks like!







Keebs said:


> looks or feels??????







Sterlo58 said:


> The train in the tunnel aint what bothers me. I'll be sedated. It's the "cleansing process" that I hate.



Again.... Drink up! 



boneboy96 said:


> And on that note!!!
> 
> Move along folks...nothing to see here!
> 
> Someone say it's LUNCH time?



Left over deer tacos & sweet tea


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

It cold and windy outside; I'm ready for spring


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Fried poke chop biskit for brunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

General Tso's Chicken and hot n sour soup


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 31, 2013)

Bacon cheese burger from Joes to Goes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It cold and windy outside; I'm ready for spring


Hhhhmmm 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried poke chop biskit for brunch.


mmmmmmmmmm 


hdm03 said:


> General Tso's Chicken and hot n sour soup



eeewwwwww


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

zaxby's buffalo'd chicken plate


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> General Tso's Chicken and hot n sour soup


LOVE Gen.Tso!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's buffalo'd chicken plate


thought they were packed???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LOVE Gen.Tso!!!!!
> 
> thought they were packed???



I went to the other one cross town silly, We have two


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I went to the other one cross town silly, We have two


 I dinnit know that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dinnit know that!



Dont ever doubt me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Its boring in here at lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Whatcha so happy about?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Whatcha so happy about?



great lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ever doubt me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> great lunch



That's fantastic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
better than stewpid unemployment


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment



That's awesome Blood!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment


Great news.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment






Whoooooooot !!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried poke chop biskit for brunch.


You better been drankin' a mimosa or a bloody mary or at least a PBR.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> That's awesome Blood!!!!!





Crickett said:


>





kracker said:


> Great news.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot !!!


 Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy!



 who gots da firewerks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy!



We'z all lub ole Blood tadeaf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment



Mm. So i guess you aint gonna come help with that fence huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> who gots da firewerks


 I bet we could find some!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all lub ole Blood tadeaf.


 yeah we do!


mudracing101 said:


> Mm. So i guess you aint gonna come help with that fence huh?


 he don't like manual labor no more than you do... I'm still waiting to have that chainsaw party, so I can have a decent garden this spring........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment



Great news blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> You better been drankin' a mimosa or a bloody mary or at least a PBR.






Mint Julip . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mint Julip . . .


 I've always wanted to try one of those............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Whoaaaa, set & watch this for a minute.......................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've always wanted to try one of those............



They good Keebs. We make them every year for the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whoaaaa, set & watch this for a minute.......................






Makes me dizzy, bleck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whoaaaa, set & watch this for a minute.......................
































Now I'm good and dizzy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes me dizzy, bleck.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm good and dizzy.






You were "dizzy" BEFORE seeing that . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You were "dizzy" BEFORE seeing that . . .



I SAID good and dizzy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

Stop staring at me Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I SAID good and dizzy.




We all KNEW you were "good" . . .







hdm03 said:


> Stop staring at me Quack





I can't, those eyes, those lips, that comb over . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They good Keebs. We make them every year for the Kentucky Derby.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes me dizzy, bleck.


 I LIKE the new avatar!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm good and dizzy.








I know!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You were "dizzy" BEFORE seeing that . . .


 ditzy, idjit, not dizzy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We all KNEW you were "good" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I am starting to get that tingly feelin 





No comb over here; my head be clean shaven


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

i need a day off...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i need a day off...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mint Julip . . .


Look at that slick face! 


Keebs said:


> Whoaaaa, set & watch this for a minute.......................


I can't. It freaks me out too much. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I SAID good and dizzy.


And a squirrel wrangler too! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> We all KNEW you were "good" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish I could drank at werk, I'd be callin a driver. Rekon that's cause I had ta tell the boss I busted a 200 dolla case of bulbs  Not havin a good couple days


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .



Them Japanese is quick son


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .



It was all a photo-shop and the japanese finally admitted they lied.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .



I got to see that to believe it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Them Japanese is quick son






So are dese WOW's that's why I


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was all a photo-shop and the japanese finally admitted they lied.






I'ma gonna tell Bubbettttttttttttte !!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment







Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .





I fly out Monday mornin' for Aurora, CO to interview for this job I'm tryin' to get. I'm real excited and hopeful. I need to get out of where I am now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .










Hankus said:


> Wish I could drank at werk, I'd be callin a driver. Rekon that's cause I had ta tell the boss I busted a 200 dolla case of bulbs  Not havin a good couple days


 oh snap!






Bubbette said:


> I fly out Monday mornin' for Aurora, CO to interview for this job I'm tryin' to get. I'm real excited and hopeful. I need to get out of where I am now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it time to go yet


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it time to go yet



dirty fo mo minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I fly out Monday mornin' for Aurora, CO to interview for this job I'm tryin' to get. I'm real excited and hopeful. I need to get out of where I am now.





Keebs said:


> oh snap!









Time fo da Quack to exit, stage left . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it time to go yet


 no!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Time fo da Quack to exit, stage left . . .


 yeah, go get ya some bad t-shirts.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Twenty Five mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs lets go early


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no!
> 
> yeah, go get ya some bad t-shirts.........



What's a bad t-shirt?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm almost out of Nerds.  


Well, Bait and I are an old lonely couple til Saturday night. Mini-Me is at Epworth for that state honors band thingie.   

Guess I'll meet that grumpy old thing for Hibachi tonight.  


Congrats Blood.  

Congrats Bubbette.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm almost out of Nerds.
> 
> 
> Well, Bait and I are an old lonely couple til Saturday night. Mini-Me is at Epworth for that state honors band thingie.
> ...



Date night


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Date night



Pics please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Date night



whatzat


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatzat



We'll show ya once we get the pics


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatzat



Perzactly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Pics please



Ask Tbug, its her date night But if ya get the pics pm em to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatzat


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go early





hdm03 said:


> What's a bad t-shirt?


ask Quack...........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know why anyone would want pics of my food from Hibachi Express but whatever floats your boat.   

I'll make sure I snap a few closeups of the veggies for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ask Quack...........



I've been waiting on you. I'm out ya'll, every one have a good afternoon and i'll see ya'll on FRIDAY


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

Later folks




Enjoy yo veggies Bugs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Wowser, it's dead in here . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm. . .  I miss my buoy Seth . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



dat beez some XXX?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm thinkin!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this thing on?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've never seen a time in my life to equate with today as far as reloading. No shot, primers, or powder available. No idea when they might get some and the only 12 ga. shells for sale were high brass #8 Rio's at $9 a box.
I reloaded 3 boxes this afternoon to cover my snipe hunting next week but Man, this is depressing not being able to shoot or reload shells anytime soon.
Oh, and the cherry on the sundae was accidently trying to resize a 16ga. hull in a 12gauge de-primer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've never seen a time in my life to equate with today as far as reloading. No shot, primers, or powder available. No idea when they might get some and the only 12 ga. shells for sale were high brass #8 Rio's at $9 a box.
> I reloaded 3 boxes this afternoon to cover my snipe hunting next week but Man, this is depressing not being able to shoot or reload shells anytime soon.
> Oh, and the cherry on the sundae was accidently trying to resize a 16ga. hull in a 12gauge de-primer.



Yeah, it's crazy out there, no ammo anywhere. And resizing a 16 is better than what I did a couple years ago-accidentally SHOT a 16 shell in my 12 gauge. It went off fine, but the shell wouldn't eject. It was drove halfway up in the chamber.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

I reckon we runnoft everybody?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news, good news... old job ask me ta come back an werk next week..an the week after that... and many more weeks after that..i hope
> better than stewpid unemployment



 Glad to hear it, blood!!! 



Keebs said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy!



 That's what I was gonn say!!  



blood on the ground said:


> who gots da firewerks




Da Jag's got some sparklers!!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all lub ole Blood tadeaf.



That's an understatement.....fo real!!



blood on the ground said:


> i need a day off...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Japanese scientist have now created a camera with such fantastic shutter speed, that it is now possible to photograph a woman with her mouth closed . . .







Bubbette said:


> I fly out Monday mornin' for Aurora, CO to interview for this job I'm tryin' to get. I'm real excited and hopeful. I need to get out of where I am now.



I hope you get it!!! 



turtlebug said:


> I don't know why anyone would want pics of my food from Hibachi Express but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> I'll make sure I snap a few closeups of the veggies for ya.



 Close yo mouf!!  
 



NCHillbilly said:


> Is this thing on?



 Did you feel that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I reckon we runnoft everybody?



It's suppertime, everybody is stuffing their face. Oh well, at least i can get my fishing tackle ready while Bubbette goes to pick up some steamed skrimp from Publix.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

T'was a good yet frustrating day. Messed around in the woods for a while then it was time for lunch, got a fire started but one thing i learned is that cooking over a fire in such a windy day is just .... frustrating. Heat goes everywhere but up. Oh well, made it kinda work. Then i got to staring at that dadgum hornests nest again .. the one 30 feet in a tree over the gas line, well long story short i ended up parking the blazer right under it, standing on the roof of the blazer with a dead tree in my hands trying to knock that sucker down. Sure glad it was empty and nobody was home... End result .... gunna need a plan B...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's suppertime, everybody is stuffing their face. Oh well, at least i can get my fishing tackle ready while Bubbette goes to pick up some steamed skrimp from Publix.



I'm multi-taskin: drankin' EW, cookin' egg rolls, and lookin' at Woody's.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> T'was a good yet frustrating day. Messed around in the woods for a while then it was time for lunch, got a fire started but one thing i learned is that cooking over a fire in such a windy day is just .... frustrating. Heat goes everywhere but up. Oh well, made it kinda work. Then i got to staring at that dadgum hornests nest again .. the one 30 feet in a tree over the gas line, well long story short i ended up parking the blazer right under it, standing on the roof of the blazer with a dead tree in my hands trying to knock that sucker down. Sure glad it was empty and nobody was home... End result .... gunna need a plan B...



Whatcha cookin'?


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

Pancakes!

Didnt have any butter, they were still good though..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing tastes quite as good as anything cooked in a cast iron pan over an open fire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got off the phone wif my Brother in law. He's got 2 cases of 12gauge shells and several bricks of .22 ammo.
Dat boy is gonna do some trading if he wants any jigs out of my tackle box.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nothing tastes quite as good as anything cooked in a cast iron pan over an open fire.




Was just heating water up in it over the stove to clean it out and it got the house to smelling like the fire. Now i got cornbread cooking in it.

Love cooking on cast iron.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> Was just heating water up in it over the stove to clean it out and it got the house to smelling like the fire. Now i got cornbread cooking in it.
> 
> Love cooking on cast iron.



Yep. I'm cookin' some ground wild hog in an old cast iron pan right now-it was my great-grandma's, then my grandpa's, then my mom's, then mine for the last twenty years. Cast iron lasts durn near forever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

Let's kick it up in here......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Digging way back in my ammo supply sucks  I'm gettin ready fer fishin, least I'll be able to get supplies


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's kick it up in here......



Shoulda stayed slow


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a weee bit cold. 




But I'm loving it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm a weee bit cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fired up the buck stove here


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's kick it up in here......



That is kicking it up Jeff. Evening kids.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Fired up the buck stove here



Man I miss my grandma's house with the propane heaters. 



I DO NOT however miss those multiple moments of fear that came with my grandaddy turning the propane wide open and just throwing a lit match in them.


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

Lemme say up front, I wouldn't go see Toby Keith if he was playing in my backyard and the beer was free, but this is pretty cool. Willie, Toby and Joe Walsh covering one of Mr. Billy Joe Shavers songs....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Lemme say up front, I wouldn't go see Toby Keith if he was playing in my backyard and the beer was free, but this is pretty cool. Willie, Toby and Joe Walsh covering one of Mr. Billy Joe Shavers songs....



I'm just the opposite. Love me some TK!!


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Lemme say up front, I wouldn't go see Toby Keith if he was playing in my backyard and the beer was free, but this is pretty cool. Willie, Toby and Joe Walsh covering one of Mr. Billy Joe Shavers songs....



_Really?_

What if the beer was free and you could take your ear pro?


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just the opposite. Love me some TK!!


It's all good, it seems like we all have wide and varied tastes. I'm just 99.9% anti-Na$hville.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

Free beer







I'm in........period


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> It's all good, it seems like we all have wide and varied tastes. I'm just 99.9% anti-Na$hville.



Tra$hville sucks


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> _Really?_
> 
> What if the beer was free and you could take your ear pro?


Nope, free beer ain't worth taking chances with my aural cavities


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man I miss my grandma's house with the propane heaters.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO NOT however miss those multiple moments of fear that came with my grandaddy turning the propane wide open and just throwing a lit match in them.



Mine involves chain saws and splitting mauls


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> It's all good, it seems like we all have wide and varied tastes. I'm just 99.9% anti-Na$hville.



We live close to Nashville and there is always free beer here for people from The State.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Nope, free beer ain't worth taking chances with my aural cavities



Plug em an drink


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Plug em an drink


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Awww Jeff C.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

HI and BYE.  Y'all keep the place swept up and tidy!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Top of the evening to you Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awww Jeff C.




 



boneboy96 said:


> HI and BYE.  Y'all keep the place swept up and tidy!



I got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







KyDawg said:


> Top of the evening to you Jeff.



Evenin, Charlie!!  What day are you coming thru here on 75 S?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Charlie!!  What day are you coming thru here on 75 S?



Next Thursday Morning.  I will cross the Ga line around 5 am and probably eat lunch in Tifton. I will have a cooler of good Ky. Sausage, Bacon and country Ham, if you want some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Next Thursday Morning.  I will cross the Ga line around 5 am and probably eat lunch in Tifton. I will have a cooler of good Ky. Sausage, Bacon and country Ham, if you want some.




I'll be crappie fishing or squirrel hunting in Alabama that day. Leaving Wednesday afternoon and come home Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be crappie fishing or squirrel hunting in Alabama that day. Leaving Wednesday afternoon and come home Sunday.



Yall aint got no Squirell or Crappie down there? We got em up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Next Thursday Morning.  I will cross the Ga line around 5 am and probably eat lunch in Tifton. I will have a cooler of good Ky. Sausage, Bacon and country Ham, if you want some.




 Dang it.....I was gonna try to hook up with for few minutes and a sampling around the McDonough area. I'm gonna be working up north of ATL off of I-85 though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall aint got no Squirell or Crappie down there? We got em up here.



I've fished Lake Jordan and hunted in Lowndesboro all my life. Going every year in feb. has become a ritual. I know the lake like the back of my hand and just haven't spent the time learning Lake Blackshear or the Flint River yet.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2013)

figured yall might like to see some cake


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> figured yall might like to see some cake



Well, hello there sweetheart!! 

I'll take a slice!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, hello there sweetheart!!
> 
> I'll take a slice!!



Hi!!!!!
its done gone.....
it was from my babyshower a few weeks ago!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it.....I was gonna try to hook up with for few minutes and a sampling around the McDonough area. I'm gonna be working up north of ATL off of I-85 though.



I will be through there a couple of times this spring. We will get together on one of those trips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Hi!!!!!
> its done gone.....
> it was from my babyshower a few weeks ago!!



Ahhhhh, ok......a congratulations is in order then!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will be through there a couple of times this spring. We will get together on one of those trips.



What day are you headin back north?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What day are you headin back north?



Sunday.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh, ok......a congratulations is in order then!!



Thank Ya


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh, ok......a congratulations is in order then!!



X2 on that... Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday.



Hmmmm....I'm headin to Nashville Sunday aft.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 31, 2013)

slip said:


> X2 on that... Congrats!!



Thanks Slip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2013)

Nighty night kids!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nighty night kids!!!


Night Jeff...


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Off days never last long enough...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good Morning and TGIF to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2013)

brewed and ready to serve on this POETS DAY.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep, slip's dawg is a terrorist


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good Friday morning to ya'll, Gonna be a b..e...a....utiful day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Next Thursday Morning.  I will cross the Ga line around 5 am and probably eat lunch in Tifton. I will have a cooler of good Ky. Sausage, Bacon and country Ham, if you want some.



I know someone that lives in Tifton


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

Morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I know someone that lives in Tifton


 A plan is being put in action..............
GOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooddddddddddd MORNING, Drivelersssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Mornin youngins!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Good morning kiddies; I am ready fo 5!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks.


Morning Kracker


Keebs said:


> A plan is being put in action..............
> GOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooddddddddddd MORNING, Drivelersssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins!!


Morning Jeffro


hdm03 said:


> Good morning kiddies; I am ready fo 5!!!!



Me too brother, or is it me to brother












Ooohhhhh look new smileys


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

its me two


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Kracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin Mudro!! we could've used   long ago


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins!!


 HI there...........


hdm03 said:


> Good morning kiddies; I am ready fo 5!!!!


 Meeeee .........also.............


mudracing101 said:


> Ooohhhhh look new smileys


Aaawwww looookyyyy!!!! 



hdm03 said:


> its me two


I thought it was "Et too, Brutus".............  


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!! we could've used   long ago


 ain't that the troof!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!! we could've used   long ago



Tell me it aint so , dont tell me  you're one of those tired of the k... Sorry, had to use the new smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HI there...........
> 
> Meeeee .........also.............
> 
> ...



This coming from the women that would text me all hours of the day and night just to say Qween.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it me or does the face palm smiley look like he's fixin to rip his face off and be a monster


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
My Keurig's not working!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> My Keurig's not working!!!!!



Hold on, let me google that, be right back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HI there...........
> 
> Meeeee .........also.............
> 
> ...



Well, Hellllo there!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Tell me it aint so , dont tell me  you're one of those tired of the k... Sorry, had to use the new smiley



I'm not big on monarchy's.......I'm more of a term limits type of guy!! 



rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> My Keurig's not working!!!!!



 OUCH.....hope you've got a backup!! I'd go nuts if mine went out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, it says they have small openings and that its common for them to clog up, clean well with a needle and some vinegar regular and you should be fine. Enjoy your cup of joe


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, Hellllo there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you should of been happy cause we had a diff. chief every other minute


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2013)

Man this is messed up. Every time I try to eat I get nauseated. Now I got them stabbing pains in the right side of my ribcage. 

I think Fishbait tried to poison me with a rack of baby back ribs last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man this is messed up. Every time I try to eat I get nauseated. Now I got them stabbing pains in the right side of my ribcage.
> 
> I think Fishbait tried to poison my with a rack of baby back ribs last night.



You aint pregnant are ya 
Sorry you feel bad , thought you was eating habachi or veggies last night


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2013)

Wobbert-Woo! 

I sorry you Keurig go BOOM.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



You just now seeing them


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, it says they have small openings and that its common for them to clog up, clean well with a needle and some vinegar regular and you should be fine. Enjoy your cup of joe



I've already tried the paper clip and did the vinegar thing 3 days ago. 
I'm about ready to go back to a normal coffee pot. These k-cups sure are expensive and i'm getting tired of fooling with this thing at least once a week just to keep it working.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Where you been


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already tried the paper clip and did the vinegar thing 3 days ago.
> I'm about ready to go back to a normal coffee pot. These k-cups sure are expensive and i'm getting tired of fooling with this thing at least once a week just to keep it working.



I really had no idea what you was talking about in the first post, google is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This coming from the women that would text me all hours of the day and night just to say Qween.





mudracing101 said:


> Is it me or does the face palm smiley look like he's fixin to rip his face off and be a monster


I thought they took a snap shot of Nicodemus everytime he saw the word "Kang" on a page.............


rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> My Keurig's not working!!!!!


HERE, use this!!!!!!!!     


mudracing101 said:


> Ok, it says they have small openings and that its common for them to clog up, clean well with a needle and some vinegar regular and you should be fine. Enjoy your cup of joe


 wow!


turtlebug said:


> Man this is messed up. Every time I try to eat I get nauseated. Now I got them stabbing pains in the right side of my ribcage.
> 
> I think Fishbait tried to poison me with a rack of baby back ribs last night.


every had gall bladder trouble??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well you should of been happy cause we had a diff. chief every other minute



 Ain't but one Chief round here


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint pregnant are ya
> Sorry you feel bad , thought you was eating habachi or veggies last night



Uhm, NO!!!!  

We decided to hold off on Hibachi and try for Shane's Rib Shack that just opened but the line was too long so we settled for Sonny's. 

I think as soon as my insurance kicks in, it's time to get this gall bladder removed. 

Unless it HAS to come out before then but I'm praying it'll hold off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Woohoo!!!
Just checked the extended weather forecast for next week and my first day off has changed to a 40% chance of rain.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't but one Chief round here


 Dat's right!


turtlebug said:


> Uhm, NO!!!!
> 
> We decided to hold off on Hibachi and try for Shane's Rib Shack that just opened but the line was too long so we settled for Sonny's.
> 
> ...


 it won't come to that.......... had mine removed many, many moons ago, but I still remember the pain before it came out......... I feel for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought they took a snap shot of Nicodemus everytime he saw the word "Kang" on a page.............
> 
> HERE, use this!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't but one Chief round here


 You the Chief



turtlebug said:


> Uhm, NO!!!!
> 
> We decided to hold off on Hibachi and try for Shane's Rib Shack that just opened but the line was too long so we settled for Sonny's.
> 
> ...



 Gall bladder, what is that, let me go google it , be right back


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just seen pics and things about gall bladders that i didnt want to know
On a serious note, hope ya get better soon Tbug.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just seen pics and things about gall bladders that i didnt want to know
> On a serious note, hope ya get better soon Tbug.



The gall bladder sits under the liver and its function is to break down fats and cholesterol to bile. If you chug a big glass of whole milk and your right side starts hurting a few minutes later, it could be a sign of Gall bladder problems. 


That'll be two turkey hunts, please.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


>




I have a better idea.......DARLIN, how about I hold you tight and give you a really, really, really big hug and then we can both be as silly as we want to and enjoy this whole Friday together!!!!!  




PS:  I am allergic to those things called "slaps" !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Cant see it , just a x


rhbama3 said:


> The gall bladder sits under the liver and its function is to break down fats and cholesterol to bile. If you chug a big glass of whole milk and your right side starts hurting a few minutes later, it could be a sign of Gall bladder problems.
> 
> 
> That'll be two turkey hunts, please.


Yeah just googled it, dont you hear good
 
You know we had a lot of turkeys on our lease and i aint seen the first one this year. Use to see em all the time during deer season, i'll go put the camera and corn out and i'll let you know in two weeks if they are still there. I dont hunt em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant see it , just a x
> 
> Yeah just googled it, dont you hear good
> 
> You know we had a lot of turkeys on our lease and i aint seen the first one this year. Use to see em all the time during deer season, i'll go put the camera and corn out and i'll let you know in two weeks if they are still there. I dont hunt em.



Yeah, but i didn't have to use google. 

Turkeys DO migrate. They have places they like in the winter, and places they like in the spring. Unfortunately, many times it won't be on the same piece of property.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, NO!!!!
> 
> We decided to hold off on Hibachi and try for Shane's Rib Shack that just opened but the line was too long so we settled for Sonny's.
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Dat's right!
> 
> it won't come to that.......... had mine removed many, many moons ago, but I still remember the pain before it came out......... I feel for ya!



I feel for ya too T-bug! I had mine out in 2008! Had no idea mine was not working at all til I ended up in the ER w/ what I thought was a heart attack turned out to be a Gall Bladder attack! 




Well look at that we got new smilies


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but i didn't have to use google.
> 
> Turkeys DO migrate. They have places they like in the winter, and places they like in the spring. Unfortunately, many times it won't be on the same piece of property.



Aahh ok, i know a spot i use to always see em. I'll post a camera and get back with ya, i want to see what made the season any way.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks yall. Went to the gastro a while back about it but insurance said it wasn't bad enough for them to pay to have it taken out.  


Hey, we gots new smilies.  

Just two?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I'm off to the school to eat lunch w/ my son & hopefully meet w/ the principal! I'll fill yall in on the details later! But all I can say is that he better correct the issues or I'm going over his head!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I feel for ya too T-bug! I had mine out in 2008! Had no idea mine was not working at all til I ended up in the ER w/ what I thought was a heart attack turned out to be a Gall Bladder attack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Crickett


turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. Went to the gastro a while back about it but insurance said it wasn't bad enough for them to pay to have it taken out.
> 
> 
> Hey, we gots new smilies.
> ...


i keep hearing an echo


Crickett said:


> Well I'm off to the school to eat lunch w/ my son & hopefully meet w/ the principal! I'll fill yall in on the details later! But all I can say is that he better correct the issues or I'm going over his head!



Bye Crickett


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. Went to the gastro a while back about it but insurance said it wasn't bad enough for them to pay to have it taken out.
> 
> 
> Hey, we gots new smilies.
> ...


Hope it don't get too bad before *they* decide it's bad enough!


Crickett said:


> Well I'm off to the school to eat lunch w/ my son & hopefully meet w/ the principal! I'll fill yall in on the details later! But all I can say is that he better correct the issues or I'm going over his head!


 Git'em gurl!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I feel for ya too T-bug! I had mine out in 2008! Had no idea mine was not working at all til I ended up in the ER w/ what I thought was a heart attack turned out to be a Gall Bladder attack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The odd thing is there is nothing in the Mod forum about adding the new smilies.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The odd thing is there is nothing in the Mod forum about adding the new smilies.



Musta been one a them classified black-ops admin missions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Da Jag is sangin to the top of his lungs.....gonna be a good Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Da Jag is sangin to the top of his lungs.....gonna be a good Friday!!


 record him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

off to work.
See ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> record him!



 I will if he cranks back up.....he's on break!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work.
> See ya!



Have a good day, bama!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work.
> See ya!





Jeff C. said:


> I will if he cranks back up.....he's on break!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Whatz on da menu fer lunch today 

Think i'll go with the Shepherds pie.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Da Jag is sangin to the top of his lungs.....gonna be a good Friday!!





Keebs said:


> record him!



Want me to sing


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatz on da menu fer lunch today
> 
> Think i'll go with the Shepherds pie.....


micro meal, no leftovers.......


mudracing101 said:


> Want me to sing


 uuuhhhhhmmmmm, that'll be a negatory there, ghostrider!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Want me to sing



PUH-leeze!!  (thanks for the opportunity to use dat smiley)


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> micro meal, no leftovers.......
> 
> uuuhhhhhmmmmm, that'll be a negatory there, ghostrider!





Jeff C. said:


> PUH-leeze!!  (thanks for the opportunity to use dat smiley)


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Mornin all...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hope it don't get too bad before *they* decide it's bad enough!
> 
> Git'em gurl!



I'm back! Didn't get to meet w/ the principal(got that schedule for Monday am) but he did call me & I filled him in on the situation.

I HATE A TEACHER THAT LIES!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> The odd thing is there is nothing in the Mod forum about adding the new smilies.







Jeff C. said:


> Da Jag is sangin to the top of his lungs.....gonna be a good Friday!!







mudracing101 said:


> Want me to sing



NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin all...


 what'd you do to Koda????  or did he do that himself???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin all...



What in dat avatar?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm back! Didn't get to meet w/ the principal(got that schedule for Monday am) but he did call me & I filled him in on the situation.
> 
> I HATE A TEACHER THAT LIES!!!!


 should NOT even be in a sentence together............ but then, they are human, at least some of them are.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm back! Didn't get to meet w/ the principal(got that schedule for Monday am) but he did call me & I filled him in on the situation.
> 
> I HATE A TEACHER THAT LIES!!!!
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> what'd you do to Koda????  or did he do that himself???



Oh, dats Koda!! I thought slip done got into sumpin in da woods past couple days and swole up.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whoaaaa, set & watch this for a minute.......................



KEEEBBSSS...............



I'm gettin' diiiiizzzaaaayyyy..............


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what'd you do to Koda????  or did he do that himself???


He came home looking that way.  I dunno, but he's been hanging with a rough crowd..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> should NOT even be in a sentence together............ but then, they are human, at least some of them are.......



You know something I was warned about her loooonng before my son ever started school there & at the beginning of this school year when I saw on the list that he had her I was NOT too pleased BUT I was willing to give her a chance well I knew my gut feelin' was right & so was those other parents. Now I'm dealing with tryin' to get him moved to another teacher's class.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, dats Koda!! I thought slip done got into sumpin in da woods past couple days and swole up.





Crickett said:


> KEEEBBSSS...............
> I'm gettin' diiiiizzzaaaayyyy..............


 QUIT, you'll get sick!!!!!!!


slip said:


> He came home looking that way.  I dunno, but he's been hanging with a rough crowd..


 AGAIN?!?!  Dang that dawg!


Crickett said:


> You know something I was warned about her loooonng before my son ever started school there & at the beginning of this school year when I saw on the list that he had her I was NOT too pleased BUT I was willing to give her a chance well I knew my gut feelin' was right & so was those other parents. Now I'm dealing with tryin' to get him moved to another teacher's class.


Go with your gut.......... you'd think with enough complaints, they'd look at the problem, not the kids.........


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, dats Koda!! I thought slip done got into sumpin in da woods past couple days and swole up.


Hey now! i aint that fuzzy headed!


Keebs said:


> AGAIN?!?!  Dang that dawg!



I know it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> QUIT, you'll get sick!!!!!!!
> 
> AGAIN?!?!  Dang that dawg!
> 
> Go with your gut.......... you'd think with enough complaints, they'd look at the problem, not the kids.........



Yeah I don't wanna lose my cookies.....literally. I just are 2 chocolate chip ones & they were good! 



I do know that he is aware of the complaints on her so now I am anxious to see how he's gonna handle it. I doubt he will fire her though.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Hey now! i aint that _*fuzzy headed*_!
> 
> 
> I know it.


 nawww, you be Mop headed!


Crickett said:


> Yeah I don't wanna lose my cookies.....literally. I just are 2 chocolate chip ones & they were good!
> 
> I do know that he is aware of the complaints on her so now I am anxious to see how he's gonna handle it. I doubt he will fire her though.


I might have to see if I can slow that there train down some, it's taking them curves awfully fast!
 sounds like at least a "re-assignment" is in order!


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

Creamed corn, cathead biscuits and fried okra for dinner....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2013)

smoked sausage with onions, peppers and mushrooms. Cajun beans and rice. Ice cold Coke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a disturbance in the force..........
Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
NICODEMUS!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!





Congrats Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!



Whoaa.....he's gonna be makin da BIG $$$ now!! Hope he don't go gettin all 'snooty' on us.....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!







Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats Nic! 
Your name looks real pretty in RED!


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!


Congrats, Nic. 

Just remember, it's all Quacks fault.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Congrats, Nic.
> 
> Just remember, it's all Quacks fault.....



We already have "It's Quack's Fault" set as the default position for the forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> We already have "It's Quack's Fault" set as the default position for the forum.



I love that loophole!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!


Oh.......... My..............WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


































  Congrats, Nic!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> micro meal, no leftovers.......
> 
> uuuhhhhhmmmmm, that'll be a negatory there, ghostrider!





Jeff C. said:


>





Crickett said:


> I'm back! Didn't get to meet w/ the principal(got that schedule for Monday am) but he did call me & I filled him in on the situation.
> 
> I HATE A TEACHER THAT LIES!!!!
> 
> ...




 but i memorized all the words, i thought i sang good




rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!





NCHillbilly said:


> We already have "It's Quack's Fault" set as the default position for the forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Roast, mashed taters wif gravy, mac and cheese, brocalli, and collard greens I didnt stick my fingers in the chocolate fountain this time but i did get a choc/vanilla ice cream cone


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Roast, mashed taters wif gravy, mac and cheese, brocalli, and collard greens I didnt stick my fingers in the chocolate fountain this time but i did get a choc/vanilla ice cream cone


which one ya want me to get you first........


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

nchillbilly said:


> we already have "it's quack's fault" set as the default position for the forum.


This is good to know...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> which one ya want me to get you first........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> which one ya want me to get you first........


better start with the lar...thats not nice



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> better start with the lar...thats not nice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> better start with the lar...thats not nice







I wuvs you MUD!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a disturbance in the force..........
> Congrats to our newest ADMIN!
> NICODEMUS!!!



May the force be with you Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wuvs you MUD!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mudro...you gunna have to ease up on the buffet's


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mudro...you gunna have to ease up on the buffet's



 Good lawd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

Mandatory 4 hr meeting this morning, went to da Waffle House had a bacon cheesebooger, hashbrowns covered and smuddered with a bowl of chili !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandatory 4 hr meeting this morning, went to da Waffle House had a bacon cheesebooger, hashbrowns covered and smuddered with a bowl of chili !!!



love me some waffle house chili


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> love me some waffle house chili





It's not lubbin me so much right about now . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandatory 4 hr meeting this morning, went to da Waffle House had a bacon cheesebooger, hashbrowns covered and smuddered with a bowl of chili !!!



see post 313


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Washed up the blazer for the 2nd time since i've owned it ... got somebody thats gunna come see it later i hope.

Think mom just got a extra half ton of dirt washed into her flower bed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did ya get the one U were looking at?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> see post 313


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Washed up the blazer for the 2nd time since i've owned it ... got somebody thats gunna come see it later i hope.
> 
> Think mom just got a extra half ton of dirt washed into her flower bed.



I've been thinkin' about taking my truck to the car wash and gettin' an estimate.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Not yet, the only thing i've got left to do is check and make sure it wont make my insurance go any higher.

Talked to him last night and he said he aint in any hurry to sell it, so i have a little time to make sure all my ducks are lined up right first.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck Bud!   And TGIF!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

Grrrrrrr, last day off, gotta work da weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Washed up the blazer for the 2nd time since i've owned it ... got somebody thats gunna come see it later i hope.
> 
> Think mom just got a extra half ton of dirt washed into her flower bed.


 and pollen?


NCHillbilly said:


> I've been thinkin' about taking my truck to the car wash and gettin' an estimate.


 that'd be my situation as well............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and pollen?
> 
> that'd be my situation as well............



We ain't got no pollen up here yet!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We ain't got no pollen up here yet!!


 not fair!


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not fair!



Oh, dont you worry ... We'll get our fair share soon enough.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

Pollen? I had two inches of snow on my truck this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh, dont you worry ... We'll get our fair share soon enough.





NCHillbilly said:


> Pollen? I had two inches of snow on my truck this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2013)

OK, I was just reading and trying to catch up on all of the shenanigans that have happened earlier today and I saw this bit of information..........



NICODEMUS
Old and Ornery Administrator



Well, it is fitting that his name be written in RED because he also has a pretty Redhead to help keep him straight as well!!!!   

Congratulations Nic on your promotion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

Supper menu you ask ???


2" thick bacon wrapped aged filet mignon, skrimps and peppers on a kabob, grilled kone on da cob, along with buttered, salt and peppered foil wrapped shrooms, squash, zuccinni,
twice baked garlic, bacon taters, and some garlic/cheese Texas toast !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper menu you ask ???
> 
> 
> 2" thick bacon wrapped aged filet mignon, skrimps and peppers on a kabob, grilled kone on da cob, along with buttered, salt and peppered foil wrapped shrooms, squash, zuccinni,
> twice baked garlic, bacon taters, and some garlic/cheese Texas toast !!!


 ya darn tease!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya darn tease!!!!!!





The Redhead said:


> When is supper?






Ohhhhhh myyyyyyy !!!!!  Supper is on me !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hey Keebs!


Heellloooo my redheaded sista!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Just thirty mo minutes


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper menu you ask ???
> 
> 
> 2" thick bacon wrapped aged filet mignon, skrimps and peppers on a kabob, grilled kone on da cob, along with buttered, salt and peppered foil wrapped shrooms, squash, zuccinni,
> twice baked garlic, bacon taters, and some garlic/cheese Texas toast !!!


Your gonna strangle them coronary arteries with a meal like that! 
Get you a nice piece of grilled chicken and a spinach salad( no dressing). We gotta keep you healthy! 





I on the other hand, let myself go years ago. I hate to do it, but i'll eat supper with Dawn. Your welcome, Buddy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> When is supper?



Hey, Purty lady!! 
Give Nic about a week and then whisper "Chinese Spambot" in his ear. I bet his left eye starts twitching.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

I thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper menu you ask ???
> 
> 
> 2" thick bacon wrapped aged filet mignon, skrimps and peppers on a kabob, grilled kone on da cob, along with buttered, salt and peppered foil wrapped shrooms, squash, zuccinni,
> twice baked garlic, bacon taters, and some garlic/cheese Texas toast !!!



I want some


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

Put on the ad that the price was firm ... dude offers right off the bat 400 less. 

Uh, no ... price is firm. Dude walks away over $100. Fine by me, i got what i need for the F150 anyway ... i can take my time on this and get what i need out of it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Just for the record; post number 351 means nothing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Just for the record; post number 351 means nothing



Yep cause I'm still king in the castle.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Put on the ad that the price was firm ... dude offers right off the bat 400 less.
> 
> Uh, no ... price is firm. Dude walks away over $100. Fine by me, i got what i need for the F150 anyway ... i can take my time on this and get what i need out of it.


 You go, Moppett!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yep cause I'm still king in the castle.





awwww hail Nitram4891


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> I`ll be there shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always, Dear!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> awwww hail Nitram4891



Go do this... go do this...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> I`ll be there shortly
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. How have you been? Miss talking to you. I`ve been wrapped up with my mom so don't get to much time for myself.


I unnerstand, we'll catch up soon, even if I have to come kidnap you myself!


The Redhead said:


> Nick wants his lap top back so I have to leave for now. Check back later


 Dangit, Nic, give her my message!!............. pwease, mistergrouchinessADMIN............. 
Ok, time to hit da clock!  dang that Mud is missing again!


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Put on the ad that the price was firm ... dude offers right off the bat 400 less.
> 
> Uh, no ... price is firm. Dude walks away over $100. Fine by me, i got what i need for the F150 anyway ... i can take my time on this and get what i need out of it.


I hate it when people do this!! I've about quit selling stuff on the web because of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Just for the record; post number 351 means nothing




idjit . . . 





The Redhead said:


> I`ll be there shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

One of those nights....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

You cant leave here till you sing the Blues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cant leave here till you sing the Blues.



Incarcerated Driveler blues.....evenin Pops!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey Jeff are yo headed to Nashville Ga. or Nashville Tn.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff are yo headed to Nashville Ga. or Nashville Tn.?




Tennersee...sometime Sunday aft.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tennersee...sometime Sunday aft.



How long you gonna be up this way. I am only 45 miles from the Music City. We might have time to get ino trouble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How long you gonna be up this way. I am only 45 miles from the Music City. We might have time to get ino trouble.



I wish.....I'll be there Sunday evenin, then workin about a 17 hr day Monday til about 11:30pm, then head to Little Rock that night to get up and do it again there on Tuesday. I'm dreadin this one!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2013)

Woke up this mornin' feelin' bad
Thinkin' 'bout the good things I once had had
Ain't no good, feelin' this a way
Gonna rock my blues away


Gonna get up
Tear my blue self down
When I get through boogyin'
Won't be no more blues around


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish.....I'll be there Sunday evenin, then workin about a 17 hr day Monday til about 11:30pm, then head to Little Rock that night to get up and do it again there on Tuesday. I'm dreadin this one!!


Here ya go Jeffro...hey, see how that rhymed.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Laney has sang the Blues she is now free to stay or leave. Everybody else stay right where you are.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Laney has sang the Blues he is now free to stay or leave. Everybody else stay right where you are.



Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

He got to go here first Kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Woke up this mornin' feelin' bad
> Thinkin' 'bout the good things I once had had
> Ain't no good, feelin' this a way
> Gonna rock my blues away
> ...



Well, looky here!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2013)

What up Jeffro?   Had to pull me up some John Dawson Winter III


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> What up Jeffro?   Had to pull me up some John Dawson Winter III



How ya doin, Lane? I'm a long time JW fan!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm doing awight.   Tired of driving in this new traffic we got now. I mean, I told my wife, you got to leave an extra 20 minutes early now, because everybody is either on a laptop or a phone. I've had road rage every day this week!   Feel sorry for Tbug when she heads this way. I mean, she will have to leave 20 minutes early to go about 3 miles now!



On another note...I've been wanting to ask a question, so here goes....


With the cannons that Rutt has, why does he actually need the gun for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2013)

You fellas have a good evenin......my eyes lids are tired


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You fellas have a good evenin......my eyes lids are tired


Later Jeff,
I'm out myself....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> On another note...I've been wanting to ask a question, so here goes....
> 
> 
> With the cannons that Rutt has, why does he actually need the gun for?


Sir I'm not real sure what you are referring to??


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sir I'm not real sure what you are referring to??




No offense Rutt. You see, I weigh about 107 lbs and that's soaking wet. I was talking about the arms being the cannons. No harm here. Oh, and if you were to be walking down the sidewalk towards me, I'd be the one reversing direction and hauling tail.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> No offense Rutt. You see, I weigh about 107 lbs and that's soaking wet. I was talking about the arms being the cannons. No harm here. Oh, and if you were to be walking down the sidewalk towards me, I'd be the one reversing direction and hauling tail.


No offense taken, but really??

I'm a feeble old man with aches, and pains from head to toe!!

I guess that my gut really doesn't show in that pic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm home again after getting called back for the 4th time in 5 days. Come on 7am Monday morning! I am ready to hand the beeper over to somebody else.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Its 11pm and im driving home from work, there are two guys infront of me ... we pull up to the red light and after a few minutes it turns green, we all go .... and the guy in the front turns and goes all the way in the wrong lane, he finally notices right as there is a gap in the median so he whips back into the right lane nearly taking out the guy infront of me.

We go on a few miles of him going from line to line just barely keeping in his lane until we all turn, again hes in the wrong lane after the turn, then whips back over and AGAIN nearly takes out the guy infront of me.

We kept on until we made it to a 4-way stop and wouldnt ya know it, a cop is sitting there. I pulled to the side with my window down and told the cop what i saw, the cop went after him. I passed by where the cop had him pulled over a few miles down the road.

Im not one to tell on others, and sure aint one to involve the police on much a'tall. But that was the worst driving i've ever seen in only a few miles. That person had to have something wrong with them or just be drunk out of their mind.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats not 'telling'... you prolly took a killer behind the wheel drunk off the road. You have my thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2013)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Thats not 'telling'... you prolly took a killer behind the wheel drunk off the road. You have my thanks!


Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2013)

drunk driving should be against the law.  

It's the weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you.  It was really nipply out there when I went out to get the morning newspaper at 6:30 AM.  (Yep, I slept late today )


Good going Slip.  You very well could have helped to save a life last night by doing such a good deed.  I am proud of you.  

I have made that call many times during the past and have gotten several drunk drivers arrested in the process.  I remember three of them very well because in their cases, their Blood Alcohol levels were checked to be .27, .33 and .38.  One of these was a felon that had active warrants out for him and had been on the run for a while.  I don't believe in drinking and driving and I won't hesitate to call LEO to get them off of the road.

There might be a time and place for most everything BUT there is NEVER a time for drinking and then driving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm gonna burn a bonfire tonight!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 2, 2013)

dadgummit....25 outside this morning!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> dadgummit....25 outside this morning!!!!



Finally some deer huntin weather.......oh yeah...seasons over.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Finally some deer huntin weather.......oh yeah...seasons over.



yeah really.....


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Finally some deer huntin weather.......oh yeah...seasons over.



No kidding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2013)

anybody wanna go make rounds for me?
Just look at the x-rays and scribble some illegible words in the chart.
Sigh...... i woke up to my beeper going off at 0345 this morning. The good news was it was a mistake and they called the wrong number.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2013)

5 more days till the freezer filler vacation!
Got my shells, vest, guns ready, and just need to respool a couple of rods and organize tackle. Man, i can't wait!


----------



## kracker (Feb 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 5 more days till the freezer filler vacation!
> Got my shells, vest, guns ready, and just need to respool a couple of rods and organize tackle. Man, i can't wait!



Have fun bama!! I appreciate and can understand the stress you guys are under.....heck, by myself, I keep the ones in this area hopping.....


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Fried ba-lonie sammich with cheese...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope I don't burn the neighbors out!!


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope I don't burn the neighbors out!!



deviled eggs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2013)

slip said:


> deviled eggs?



Bonfire, hot wings, and some adult beverages with friends....see what I mean!!


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bonfire, hot wings, and some adult beverages with friends....see what I mean!!



I just hope your neighbors are up wind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2013)

slip said:


> I just hope your neighbors are up wind!



I just hope da fire dept don't come!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2013)

afternoon/evening everyone!
Just got back from da fish store. I bought 3 assassin snails to take care of all the little snails that keep reproducing like crazy.
Gonna finish getting my rods and reels cleaned and ready to go next week.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon/evening everyone!
> Just got back from da fish store. I bought 3 assassin snails to take care of all the little snails that keep reproducing like crazy.
> Gonna finish getting my rods and reels cleaned and ready to go next week.



Fresh water puffer fish. Snail slayers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Fresh water puffer fish. Snail slayers.



thought about that. Unfortunately, they should really be in cooler brackish water. They wouldn't live very long in my tropical tank.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> thought about that. Unfortunately, they should really be in cooler brackish water. They wouldn't live very long in my tropical tank.



Thats what i always read about them, but i guess i got lucky ... i got two from walmart, in a freshwater tank ... put them in my freshwater tank and they both lived over a year until i flushed them.

They seemed to do okay, and when i dropped in some ghost skrimp or baby snails .... oh lawd the hunt was on!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2013)

Evening youngins down in the Peach State. I will be amongst yall in 5 days.


----------



## kracker (Feb 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


Icehouse?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



Glad to see your nanner dancing! 
Hope everything is going well!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> Icehouse?





rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see your nanner dancing!
> Hope everything is going well!



I was just bored waiting to pick up my Mini-Me from her band trip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2013)

Howdy folks. Hope all is well with you'ins all.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2013)

Evening Hugh, hope you are doing well.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Chilly night here in SWGA


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Yep*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 713892



Do you know where that tongue has been?   




Let's hope so.   

Anyone have plans for today or is it just another weekend day?  

well the coffee is brewed and ready to be server.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know where that tongue has been?


Yes



gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone have plans for today or is it just another weekend day?


Yes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Yes



insightful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> insightful.


Been up since 3:30. Time for a nap, then church, then lunch, then a nap, then wire a couple of lights up, then a nap, then the Super Bowl, with several naps during the game, then a longer nap, then start over.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2013)

I be werkin myself todeaf !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be werkin myself todeaf !!!



mo money, mo money! 

Boy! Did it feel good to sleep all night and not get woke up by a phone call or beeper! Just 17 more hours and i'm off call!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been up since 3:30. Time for a nap, then church, then lunch, then a nap, then wire a couple of lights up, then a nap, then the Super Bowl, with several naps during the game, then a longer nap, then start over.


You know...............If you didn't take so many nap's, you might be able to sleep all night!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



You feeling like Yoda today? 

Gonna eat some lunch and then do a water change in the aquarium.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2013)

Who's everybody pullin for in the SB ???  Doesn't matter to me who wins.


Come on 6pm !!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's everybody pullin for in the SB ???  Doesn't matter to me who wins.
> 
> 
> Come on 6pm !!!!!



I'm pulling for the Ravens. Got 2 Bama and 1 UGA player on the team.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> mo money, mo money!
> 
> Boy! Did it feel good to sleep all night and not get woke up by a phone call or beeper! Just 17 more hours and i'm off call!



Wish I was going fishin..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know...............If you didn't take so many nap's, you might be able to sleep all night!!




Yep



turtlebug said:


>





Boo!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's everybody pullin for in the SB ???  Doesn't matter to me who wins.
> 
> 
> Come on 6pm !!!!!






Doesn't matter to me really, but I will watch it.

Had to put in an alternator in a Toyota. Make I miss the days of the Camero's. Plenty of space to work in. Those imports are something!


Got my better half a Red Lobster gift card at Christmas and it's burning a hole in her pocket. I can take it or leave it, but she loves the place. I think it's that she wants that margarita at the bar though. She's already said I was driving.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's everybody pullin for in the SB ???  Doesn't matter to me who wins.
> 
> 
> Come on 6pm !!!!!



The Falcons


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Falcons



I bet "Entry Withdrawn" is your favorite horse to bet on at da track too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet "Entry Withdrawn" is your favorite horse to bet on at da track too.



How did you know that?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's everybody pullin for in the SB ???  Doesn't matter to me who wins.
> 
> 
> Come on 6pm !!!!!



The 79ers already won!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The 79ers already won!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The 79ers already won!



I thought they were a baseketball team?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought they were a baseketball team?



That's the 76ers...


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

Just to tick dad off, if i walk past the TV and a game is on and somebody is running with the ball, i dont care for what reason i always say "Oh he almost had a goal!"

Drives him crazy.

In return he always calls a magazine a clip. Drives me crazy.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 3, 2013)

Puppy Bowl RAWKS!  

The kitty halftime show it just too awesome.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Puppy Bowl RAWKS!
> 
> The kitty halftime show it just too awesome.



I worry about you sometimes.... i really do. 

Gonna be fried catfish with shrimp/crab/ cheese alfredo sauce toppping and some french fries.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I worry about you sometimes.... i really do.
> 
> Gonna be fried catfish with shrimp/crab/ cheese alfredo sauce toppping and some french fries.



that sounds yummmyyyy!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> that sounds yummmyyyy!!!!!



Everything taste better with seafood alfredo sauce on it.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

Lets see how bad the half time show is this year ....


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

Hands on hips, elbows shaking back and forth while boping head up and down ...... I've got a flock of chickens that masterd that dance move, apparently.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks. Hope all is well with you'ins all.


I good, how 'bout you?


slip said:


> Just to tick dad off, if i walk past the TV and a game is on and somebody is running with the ball, i dont care for what reason i always say "Oh he almost had a goal!"
> 
> Drives him crazy.
> 
> In return he always calls a magazine a clip. Drives me crazy.


lawd young'un, you do push the envelope, don't you?


turtlebug said:


> Puppy Bowl RAWKS!
> 
> The kitty halftime show it just too awesome.





lilD1188 said:


> that sounds yummmyyyy!!!!!


what are you doing here????


slip said:


> Hands on hips, elbows shaking back and forth while boping head up and down ...... I've got a flock of chickens that masterd that dance move, apparently.


uuuuuuuhhhhhhhh...........welllllll, I ain't got nuttin, guess I'll go fix me a cup of soup...........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Lets see how bad the half time show is this year ....



The power outage was better than the halftime show.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The power outage was better than the halftime show.



Oh yeah, totally agree...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Evening Keebs. Ky hams looking good this year. Salty Salty Salty, just to qoute Brownceluse.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

Best ad of the superbowl.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I good, how 'bout you?
> 
> lawd young'un, you do push the envelope, don't you?
> 
> ...



uuhhhh... i got bored, so i popped in, but then remembered i had baby stuff to play with......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Best ad of the superbowl.


Yep!!


----------



## kracker (Feb 3, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!


x2


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Ruttn you know I am a Dodge man.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Ruttn you know I am a Dodge man.


My Sympathies go out to you Sir!!

The commercial while it was a good one, did nothing to convince me to buy a Dodge!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

This kinda sums it up for me Kracker. Thought Hankus would enjoy it too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

watched the Superbowl, cooked supper,  spooled up 3 rods and reels, loaded the tacklebox with crappie bullets, got the squirrel rifle and shotgun cleaned, got the .22 ammo and squirrel tote packed, got my vest loaded with shotshells for snipe, and just need wednesday to get here.
About to hit the hay. Gotta take Bubbette to the Albany International Airport and Cropdusting Service at 5am. She's headed to Colorado.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> About to hit the hay. Gotta take Bubbette to the Albany International Airport and Cropdusting Service at 5am. She's headed to Colorado.


Dang!!, and I thought I had to get up early in the morning!!!

Got to be at work to give some training sessions at 6:30 am!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!, and I thought I had to get up early in the morning!!!
> 
> Got to be at work to give some training sessions at 6:30 am!!



Yeah, i'm headed to work after dropping her off. I"ll be 45 minutes earlier than usual, and certainly won't be rushed setting up my bypass circuit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

meep meep


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is WAY too early to be up and not putting camo on.
Chugging a cup while she runs around trying to figure out what she's forgetting to pack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is WAY too early to be up and not putting camo on.
> Chugging a cup while she runs around trying to figure out what she's forgetting to pack.



Welcome to another


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where O' where did the weekend go????

Good Morning to you Gobblin and all of the rest of you fellow drivelers.  Just send a couple of cups of that hot coffee my way please.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2013)

Worked most of the weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Worked most of the weekend


money money money monnnnnney


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2013)

Time to make da doughnuts!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2013)

Mornin kids.....quick drive thru, lonnng day in ATL today. Y'all have a good un!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

happy mundy kids!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 4, 2013)

Fixin to go meet w/ the principal!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good morning ya'll. Well Sat. i cut the grass, weed eated and raked the lawn. Beautiful day to work and clean yards in Feb. Had so much fun that Sunday we had spring cleaning in the shop and utility building. Now to prune all the grapes and fruit trees before they bud all the way out. I did have a 30 oz porterhouse this weekend and it was off the chain Flippin thru the channels last night while grilling chicken wings a football game was coming on, first game i watched since last Feb. It was pretty good. But i do agree with what someone else said, The power going out was better than the half time show


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Monday folks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone get the number of that semi?????? Good Lawd, J ran the chainsaw, I did the loading, totin & stackin of firewood........... feel like I've been beat with a brick bat!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll.
> I did have a 30 oz porterhouse this weekend and it was off the chain





hdm03 said:


> Happy Monday folks!


 "Happy" and "MONDAY" do NOT go together!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> anyone get the number of that semi?????? Good Lawd, J ran the chainsaw, I did the loading, totin & stackin of firewood........... feel like I've been beat with a brick bat!


I've got to get a new chain for my small saw, i need to load up on some firewood my self.


Keebs said:


> "Happy" and "MONDAY" do NOT go together!





Oh by the way whats the plan pm me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh by the way whats the plan pm me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 Quit being silly


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit being silly


 I was being serious....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was being serious....



Found a new route. only 25.9 miles from the house. Dirt and back roads though, prob. take over an hour


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Five pounds of chufa seeds on the way. 

Bring on the big birds.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Found a new route. only 25.9 miles from the house. Dirt and back roads though, prob. take over an hour



I would have NO problem with that


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Five pounds of chufa seeds on the way.
> 
> Bring on the big birds.


Mornin


blood on the ground said:


> I would have NO problem with that



Dont get me wrong, that is my preferred route.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Found a new route. only 25.9 miles from the house. Dirt and back roads though, prob. take over an hour


 I'm sure I've done been that route......... I did go to ABAC, 'member??


turtlebug said:


> Five pounds of chufa seeds on the way.
> 
> Bring on the big birds.


gobble gobble.........


blood on the ground said:


> I would have NO problem with that


 neither do we!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, that is my preferred route.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gobble gobble.........




You gonna come call a turkey for me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, that is my preferred route.



i worked night shift for years and also had to pull shift every other weekend, sunday morning dirt road ride home was nice! no one on the roads that early on a sunday/everyone was snoozin at home so i would just take my time....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You gonna come call a turkey for me?


 you so funny!!   I know nuttin 'bout turkey hunting!


blood on the ground said:


> i worked night shift for years and also had to pull shift every other weekend, sunday morning dirt road ride home was nice! no one on the roads that early on a sunday/everyone was snoozin at home so i would just take my time....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you so funny!!   I know nuttin 'bout turkey hunting!



I think I got the turkey calling down pat this year. 

I think we both mastered sarcasm a LONG time ago.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think I got the turkey calling down pat this year.
> 
> I think we both mastered sarcasm a LONG time ago.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, mornin Mud, Mornin Blood.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 4, 2013)

Moaning all!   Monday...one day I can do without!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah, mornin Mud, Mornin Blood.


howyoudoin


boneboy96 said:


> Moaning all!   Monday...one day I can do without!



no way around it brotha....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sneakin up on lunch


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Moaning all!   Monday...one day I can do without!


 ain't that the truth?!?!


blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin
> 
> 
> no way around it brotha....


 you suuuure????? HEY, how's the new/old job going??


mudracing101 said:


> lunch isSneakin up on me


 ain't no WAY food will get by you!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin
> 
> 
> no way around it brotha....



I'z good. 


Lunch in 30.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



You're so hawt when you go all native.  



Didya see my first post this morning?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'z good.
> 
> 
> Lunch in 30.



I saw your post that the chufa was ordered. 
Just hope the hogs are gone because they will stay on it till its gone. 

Just bought an Action Cam for the trip this weekend. If it works good, i'll bring it down for our turkey adventures!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw your post that the chufa was ordered.
> Just hope the hogs are gone because they will stay on it till its gone.
> 
> Just bought an Action Cam for the trip this weekend. If it works good, i'll bring it down for our turkey adventures!



Hogs seem to have moved on. 

We do however have two hulkish field mice that might cause twubble.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

oy, soup & pb&j sammich............ nap needed..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey ya'll !!!!


Saw a flock of some BIG gobblers yesterday !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah, mornin Mud, Mornin Blood.





Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth?!?!
> 
> you suuuure????? HEY, how's the new/old job going??
> 
> ain't no WAY food will get by you!!!!!



 its nice to be werkin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!!!
> 
> 
> Saw a flock of some BIG gobblers yesterday !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

im hawngry


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im hawngry


 that's Mud's line...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im hawngry



corned beef, pepper jack cheese, and rice crackers. yum. 

Is it a bad sign when you buy a 40 dollar video camera and it won't tell you how long the built in battery lasts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's Mud's line...........



I know but I be hungry too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's Mud's line...........


Tell em.  Grilled chickan wings and legs, sweet corn on the cob, and some kind of beans the old man grew in the garden. mmmmmmm good.


rhbama3 said:


> corned beef, pepper jack cheese, and rice crackers. yum.
> 
> Is it a bad sign when you buy a 40 dollar video camera and it won't tell you how long the built in battery lasts?



Unfortunately when you are the one buying it prob. is a bad sign


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Unfortunately when you are the one buying it prob. is a bad sign


 ohnoyoudinn'it!!!!!! wait, yes you did!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell em.  Grilled chickan wings and legs, sweet corn on the cob, and some kind of beans the old man grew in the garden. mmmmmmm good.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when you are the one buying it prob. is a bad sign



But this thing is perfect! Even came with a waterproof box like they already knew me!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Meal from Wendy's. 




Didn't make me very happy though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> But this thing is perfect! Even came with a waterproof box like they already knew me!



 Shoot you're prob. good then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

Couple 'o fried eggs ova eazy and a pile o bacon on da side !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Happy Meal from Wendy's.
> 
> Didn't make me very happy though.


 just thinkin 'bout it made my BP shoot up............. hope you got a chocolate shake to make it better!


mudracing101 said:


> Shoot you're prob. good then.


 suckup!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple 'o fried eggs ova eazy and a pile o bacon on da side !!


 you ............ you............. aaaaaagggghhhhhh


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> corned beef, pepper jack cheese, and rice crackers. yum.
> 
> Is it a bad sign when you buy a 40 dollar video camera and it won't tell you how long the built in battery lasts?


i'd be skeard of that thang


turtlebug said:


> Happy Meal from Wendy's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wendy dont sell happy mealz... thats mcdonalds


Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple 'o fried eggs ova eazy and a pile o bacon on da side !!



seen my bro-inlaw top a bowl uf chili with a fried egg


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i'd be skeard of that thang
> 
> wendy dont sell happy mealz... thats mcdonalds
> 
> ...



Kids meal then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple 'o fried eggs ova eazy and a pile o bacon on da side !!


Love me a pile of bacon on the side


Keebs said:


> just thinkin 'bout it made my BP shoot up............. hope you got a chocolate shake to make it better!
> 
> suckup!
> 
> you ............ you............. aaaaaagggghhhhhh


Hey, he's the boss


blood on the ground said:


> wendy dont sell happy mealz... thats mcdonalds


Well that explains it


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Kids meal then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

Cleaned out/organized my gun safe, found 3 bricks of 550 rounds of .22's and then another brick in my truck!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cleaned out/organized my gun safe, found 3 bricks of 550 rounds of .22's and then another brick in my truck!!!



3 bricks and one in the truck,... You're RICH


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cleaned out/organized my gun safe, found 3 bricks of 550 rounds of .22's and then another brick in my truck!!!


 dang dude!


mudracing101 said:


> 3 bricks and one in the truck,... You're RICH


 he be settin on a gold mine!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)

Made reservations for the BEACH today! Come on June.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Made reservations for the BEACH today! Come on June.









 I wikes the beach tooooooo..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

how does this thang turn on? I've been charging it for 3 hours...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wikes the beach tooooooo..............



sand makes me itchy and the saltwater stings.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Made reservations for the BEACH today! Come on June.


 love me some beach too.



Keebs said:


> I wikes the beach tooooooo..............


 Yeah, what you said


rhbama3 said:


> how does this thang turn on? I've been charging it for 3 hours...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sand makes me itchy and the saltwater stings.



Dont wear no under wear


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sand makes me itchy and the saltwater stings.


with your dietary change, it may be different now..........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sand makes me itchy and the saltwater stings.



Duh.... 

You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Duh....
> 
> You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Duh....
> 
> You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Duh....
> 
> You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.



    but so true. Boy do it stang.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sand makes me itchy and the saltwater stings.





turtlebug said:


> Duh....
> 
> You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay y'all, help me decide where to make Fishbait take me this weekend for my birfday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay y'all, help me decide where to make Fishbait take me this weekend for my birfday.



da BEACH1


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> da BEACH1



I thought that too for a moment but the animal lovers have had their hands full with all the beached whales and injured sea critters lately. 

No need to add to their workload.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont wear no under wear



what is this under wear thing you speak of?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I thought that too for a moment but the animal lovers have had their hands full with all the beached whales and injured sea critters lately.
> 
> No need to add to their workload.


 Ok da mountains then. 


blood on the ground said:


> what is this under wear thing you speak of?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay y'all, help me decide where to make Fishbait take me this weekend for my birfday.


I vote the mountains too!


blood on the ground said:


> what is this under wear thing you speak of?


 cut dat out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay y'all, help me decide where to make Fishbait take me this weekend for my birfday.


Hmmm, an adventure, where have you not been??


blood on the ground said:


> what is this under wear thing you speak of?



something that when you mix it with sand and saltwater it usually dont end up well. Learned along time ago, go with out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Duh....
> 
> You're not s'posed to shave your legs right before you get in the water.



oooohhh..... thats what i was doing wrong.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay y'all, help me decide where to make Fishbait take me this weekend for my birfday.



The Melting Pot in Tallahassee!!!!!
FONDUE, BABY!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

Pookie be shavin his legs fo some Nekkid Twista !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug, where are you, Docta Quack needs to tawk to you . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug, where are you, Docta Quack needs to tawk to you . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug, where are you, Docta Quack needs to tawk to you . . .



Whachoo needs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Whachoo needs?






Nuttin, just wanna hear dat kuntray twang !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin, just wanna hear dat kuntray twang !!!



Keebs was here. 



Besides, I sound just like your country self, just a little higher pitch.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 4, 2013)

howdy folks.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> howdy folks.....


 you just did catch me............  I hate folks that wait until RIGHT at 5:00 to decide to sign up a kid, especially a NEW kid, ~duh~ yeah, Mom, you have to get out of the car, come in & sign paper work, no your 12 yr old is not responsible enough!
I am OUT of HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2013)

Welp, the truck i was gunna buy got looked at by a mechanic finally...Its got some stuff wrong, if i bought it right now as it sits im already looking at $380 in repairs just to make it ok .... and the $300 repair would only be a band-aid ... the real fix is $1500......


Never mind, on to the next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs was here.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I sound just like your country self, just a little higher pitch.




Well, okay den.




slip said:


> Welp, the truck i was gunna buy got looked at by a mechanic finally...Its got some stuff wrong, if i bought it right now as it sits im already looking at $380 in repairs just to make it ok .... and the $300 repair would only be a band-aid ... the real fix is $1500......
> 
> 
> Never mind, on to the next.





Slip I know where a used Ford Ranger fo sale with a Mazda motor ??? You interested??


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip I know where a used Ford Ranger fo sale with a Mazda motor ??? You interested??



Where is it at?

Smaller truck like that would prolly suit me better anyway, better gas mileage.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>



Back atcha.  



Nice conversation with Quackster on the drive home.  

Always love me some words of wisdom from Quackdaddy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dang...all I want to do is buy a few .22LR shells to finish up squirrel season. They all went poof and dissapeared off the shelf. 

Sure you can buy some on ODT or Gunbroker but you would have to take out a second mortgage to pay for them. 

Oh well, guess I can dust off the old pellet rifle.  

How yall is tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Back atcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does have his moments of clarity. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...all I want to do is buy a few .22LR shells to finish up squirrel season. They all went poof and dissapeared off the shelf.
> 
> Sure you can buy some on ODT or Gunbroker but you would have to take out a second mortgage to pay for them.
> 
> ...



I paid $10 for 50  a couple of weeks ago because it was my ONLY option. The Albany Wallyworld has had empty shelves for over a month now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Back atcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wisdom


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He does have his moments of clarity.
> 
> 
> I paid $10 for 50  a couple of weeks ago because it was my ONLY option. The Albany Wallyworld has had empty shelves for over a month now.



I was gonna order some more of Remington's Nitro Turkey loads last night. 

Good thing I've got extra from last year still cause unless I can get them at Academy for $7.99/box, I ain't paying it.  

Haven't looked for anything else lately. Pretty much got everything I need. 

No shortage of broadheads.   





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wisdom



Once in a while... the neurons hook up just right and... well, the rest is history.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Where are you folks?  















I think I'll go play with my outdoor kitties for a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where are you folks?


Ratcheer Turtlebabe. When you comin to Hotlanta for the trainin?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 4, 2013)

Slip for a midsize truck look at Toyota.

Saltwater stings because you don't get outta clothes and tight drawers often enough. Get nekkid and a little sun on you  then sand and salt won't bother you.

Going barefoot a lot gets rid of foot funk/ odor.

A little sun and unrestrictive clothes cures everything!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where are you folks?
> I think I'll go play with my outdoor kitties for a while.


Say Hi to the Baron for me! 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip for a midsize truck look at Toyota.
> 
> Saltwater stings because you don't get outta clothes and tight drawers often enough. Get nekkid and a little sun on you  then sand and salt won't bother you.
> 
> ...



hold on, let me get some paper and a pen. I need to write that down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip for a midsize truck look at Toyota.
> 
> Saltwater stings because you don't get outta clothes and tight drawers often enough. Get nekkid and a little sun on you  then sand and salt won't bother you.
> 
> ...


I can see it now. Under Slips screen name it will say; Nekkid Moderator.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

48 hours and i'm west bound and down!
So far the fickle finger of fate is smiling at me as far as the weather is concerned. It might be a sneer, not sure. 
Plan your weather emergency plans accordingly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 48 hours and i'm west bound and down!
> So far the fickle finger of fate is smiling at me as far as the weather is concerned. It might be a sneer, not sure.
> Plan your weather emergency plans accordingly.


How far away are you going, what will you be doing and how long will you be gone. I can form a forecast from that info.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ratcheer Turtlebabe. When you comin to Hotlanta for the trainin?



02/17 through 02/21. 

I sent elfiii a pm hoping I could hogtie a bunch of you northern folks together for dinner one night. 

I named you as "Event Coordinator".    

Can't wait to see you at least.  





rhbama3 said:


> Say Hi to the Baron for me!



He climbed on my shoulder and cried and patted my head and rubbed his face on mine... as usual.  

Please come get yo kitty!   





rhbama3 said:


> 48 hours and i'm west bound and down!
> So far the fickle finger of fate is smiling at me as far as the weather is concerned. It might be a sneer, not sure.
> Plan your weather emergency plans accordingly.



Wait, let me swing by your house and breath on you. I think Sarah Fair jinxed me cause it seems my supposed grumpy gall bladder has turned into some gawd-awful stomach virus that hit full force about an hour ago.  

I truly didn't ask for this. 

Way I see it, if the weather is going to cooperate, fate calls that your bodily functions must be in turmoil.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip for a midsize truck look at Toyota.
> 
> Saltwater stings because you don't get outta clothes and tight drawers often enough. Get nekkid and a little sun on you  then sand and salt won't bother you.
> 
> ...



So what yore saying is ... I need to get a toeyoda and drive it nekkid with the windows down?



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How far away are you going, what will you be doing and how long will you be gone. I can form a forecast from that info.


Lake Jordan( just north of Montgomery) fishing wed, thurs, friday, and saturday nights; squirrel hunting east of the lake thursday and friday morning; snipe hunting in Lowndesboro( between Montgomery and Selma) Saturday morning. 
Please give me some good news! 


turtlebug said:


> 02/17 through 02/21.
> 
> I sent elfiii a pm hoping I could hogtie a bunch of you northern folks together for dinner one night.
> 
> ...



ruh roh.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 48 hours and i'm west bound and down!
> So far the fickle finger of fate is smiling at me as far as the weather is concerned. It might be a sneer, not sure.
> Plan your weather emergency plans accordingly.



Good thing for you, that you are getting out of town when you are.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

slip said:


> So what yore saying is ... I need to get a toeyoda and drive it nekkid with the windows down?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!




Don't forget your official Twister bedliner.    

Careful there moppet, you're showing your Quack lineage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I named you as "Event Coordinator".


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

slip said:


> So what yore saying is ... I need to get a toeyoda and drive it nekkid with the windows down?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!



Slip, i swear that taliban dog avatar of yours is weirding me out! 
Here, let him hold my bomb for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good thing for you, that you are getting out of town when you are.



hate i'm gonna miss you. Maybe next trip!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2013)

I really don't look forward to Mondays.  Just getting home as usual.  However, coffee will be ready in the mornings.  

Should here tomorrow if I get a camping platform in the Okefeenokee in a couple weeks.   Haven't been in since the big fire.  The red bays were just starting to die from the rust when I was there last.


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip, i swear that taliban dog avatar of yours is weirding me out!
> Here, let him hold my bomb for me.



Just wish i coulda got him to wear the sunglasses with it....Little runt puts up with so much then plays for keeps with my fingers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Please give me some good news!



Define "good news".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


Don't you grin at me like that young lady..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

Hugh, please tell me that is not going to be raining in South Ga. on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 4, 2013)

slip said:


> So what yore saying is ... I need to get a toeyoda and drive it nekkid with the windows down?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!



Add a couple of surfboards in the back and that sounds like what we did when we were supposed to be in college classes.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you grin at me like that young lady..



 




I'm sure you're stressed enough, don't need to load you down.  I'll give you a holler this weekend. 

As long as I get to see you and Marie and Colin for a bit, I'm good.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh, please tell me that is not going to be raining in South Ga. on Thursday and Friday.



Robert will be in Alabama, we're good.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay then. I'm tired of even TRYING to fight it. 


G'night yall.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bama came to our farm one time, stayed less than an hour.

It was the most rain the farm had that whole month!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "good news".
> 
> View attachment 714446


that works for me! I don't see any high winds which is the worst thing. 


turtlebug said:


> Robert will be in Alabama, we're good.


Your welcome. I think.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it mernin already??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Is it mernin already??



yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, it is morning already for sure.  Kaintuckee is not sleeping late today.    Today is National Pancake Day according to the newscast earlier this morning but I am not a fan of IHOP so I won't be eating any of their free "short-stacks" today.

Gobblin, just continue to send some of your coffee over my way and I will be happy. 

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, it is morning already for sure.  Kaintuckee is not sleeping late today.    Today is National Pancake Day according to the newscast earlier this morning but I am not a fan of IHOP so I won't be eating any of their free "short-stacks" today.
> 
> Gobblin, just continue to send some of your coffee over my way and I will be happy.
> 
> Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.



want a short stack?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> want a short stack?







Gobblin, that looks like a "Texas style" plate full of short-stacks.  I bet you could eat yourself into a coma if you ate all of these pancakes.  I didn't know that it was legal to have one that large here in Georgia!!!  

That stack surely equates to the equivalent of an "all day sucker."


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> want a short stack?



Where's the bacon???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Where's the bacon???



A stack to match


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

mornin kids,, them idjits headed south on 75 to da ATL are just that,, no drivin idjits!!! thought i wuz makin a new Dukes Of Hazard movie! pass the cigarettes please!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin kids,, them idjits headed south on 75 to da ATL are just that,, no drivin idjits!!! thought i wuz makin a new Dukes Of Hazard movie! pass the cigarettes please!



Please don't talk about Atlanta traffic. 

I'm already a wreck over having to drive up to and around that place in two weeks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Please don't talk about Atlanta traffic.
> 
> I'm already a wreck over having to drive up to and around that place in two weeks.



PM sent your way. Don't worry bout Atlanta traffic. I don't....because I stay away from it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

Monday is OVER!!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Monday is OVER!!!
> Mornin Folks!



 Mornin back atcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Monday is OVER!!!
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin kids......it might be over, but I'm still recuperating from it, not too mention Saturday night!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin back atcha


 how's the new job going?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......it might be over, but I'm still recuperating from it, not too mention _*Saturday night*_!!


 well, YOU mentioned it, so tell us 'bout it........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's the new job going?
> 
> well, YOU mentioned it, so tell us 'bout it........



Two words....apple pie!!  Lawd, I paid for it though


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Two words....apple pie!!  Lawd, I paid for it though


 ouch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

eatin danged ol leftover cheekun parmesan...


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> eatin danged ol leftover cheekun parmesan...


 sounds good to me.......... quit yer whinin!


Hornet22 said:


>





blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.


 just put mayonnaise on them & turn the radio on, that's all they need to perk'em right back up!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.



Here ya go. I already touched his nose so you can keep it.


----------



## kracker (Feb 5, 2013)

At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.

Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.

If you're so inclined, prayers and good thoughts would be appreciated

Thanks,
Richie


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...


 you got'em PawPaw!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...



Will do Richie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Where is it at?
> 
> Smaller truck like that would prolly suit me better anyway, better gas mileage.




It sold yesterday . . . 





turtlebug said:


> Back atcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

how do you handle over hearing office talk that is discriminatory towards whites??????  I mean come on, I don't discriminate to blacks, mexicans or any one else for that matter, but the talk was about the kid in Alabama that was kidnapped and this black guy made the comment, in "hushed tones" ....... "And they were ALL white, huh and they call US crazy!"  He was referring to all the shootings lately being white people!
Oh and FYI this guy is a PREACHER!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how do you handle over hearing office talk that is discriminatory towards whites??????  I mean come on, I don't discriminate to blacks, mexicans or any one else for that matter, but the talk was about the kid in Alabama that was kidnapped and this black guy made the comment, in "hushed tones" ....... "And they were ALL white, huh and they call US crazy!"  He was referring to all the shootings lately being white people!
> Oh and FYI this guy is a PREACHER!!!!!!!



Well, I found out the hard way, if you wanna keep your job and be comfortable, you don't say a word. 

Remember the gal who went through my phone THAT WAS IN MY DRAWER and found the Obama joke, then reported me as racist.  It got BAD. I mean REAL BAD. When the HR witch demanded to see my phone and I refused, I found out real quick that there are no equal rights. We are still expected to cater to and be so PC to the "majority" (cause Lord knows we're the minority anymore) that there will never be equal rights or equal justice for US.  

I'll pray for you and Kracker today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I found out the hard way, if you wanna keep your job and be comfortable, you don't say a word.
> 
> Remember the gal who went through my phone THAT WAS IN MY DRAWER and found the Obama joke, then reported me as racist.  It got BAD. I mean REAL BAD. When the HR witch demanded to see my phone and I refused, I found out real quick that there are no equal rights. We are still expected to cater to and be so PC to the "majority" (cause Lord knows we're the minority anymore) that there will never be equal rights or equal justice for US.
> 
> I'll pray for you and Kracker today.


The co-worker he was talking to, I am "cool with" we can talk any issue's out, and I know she'll "side with her kind", I do too, that's our cultures, but that guy....gggrrrrr and then to find out he was a preacher on top of that AND flirting with her (yes, he's married) I told her, "you'd best watch yourself around him"..........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...



Prayers sent your way Kracker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

Wifey's home, no early drankin today . . .


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...



Best of luck


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey's home, no early drankin today . . .



cheekun!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey's home, no early drankin today . . .



You a sissy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how do you handle over hearing office talk that is discriminatory towards whites??????  I mean come on, I don't discriminate to blacks, mexicans or any one else for that matter, but the talk was about the kid in Alabama that was kidnapped and this black guy made the comment, in "hushed tones" ....... "And they were ALL white, huh and they call US crazy!"  He was referring to all the shootings lately being white people!
> Oh and FYI this guy is a PREACHER!!!!!!!


Let it roll, there is an actual law, blacks cant be sued over discrimination. 


turtlebug said:


> Well, I found out the hard way, if you wanna keep your job and be comfortable, you don't say a word.
> 
> Remember the gal who went through my phone THAT WAS IN MY DRAWER and found the Obama joke, then reported me as racist.  It got BAD. I mean REAL BAD. When the HR witch demanded to see my phone and I refused, I found out real quick that there are no equal rights. We are still expected to cater to and be so PC to the "majority" (cause Lord knows we're the minority anymore) that there will never be equal rights or equal justice for US.
> 
> I'll pray for you and Kracker today.


This


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey's home, no early drankin today . . .


Fix her a drank


blood on the ground said:


> cheekun!


I thought ya was talkin bout lunch now i see yuz talkin bout quack.



hdm03 said:


> You a sissy



Sissy and a cheekun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

I ain't skeered . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . . .






Afternoon people, venison stew for lunch, now my belly is all happy, happy, happy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . . .



Pfffff... you as skeered as skeered can be 

you should jus do like i do an keep you an extra bottle in your chain saw case... see i aint skeered... top that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pfffff... you as skeered as skeered can be
> 
> you should jus do like i do an keep you an extra bottle in your chain saw case... see i aint skeered... top that





I ain't gotta hide no likker . . . 



Think I'll smoke a lil smoke and drank a lil drank !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't gotta hide no likker . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll smoke a lil smoke and drank a lil drank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> At the hospital waiting on my grandson to hopefully make an apperance today.
> 
> Some complications going on that have me a little freaked right now.
> 
> ...



 Hope everything turns out fine, Richie!!



Keebs said:


> how do you handle over hearing office talk that is discriminatory towards whites??????  I mean come on, I don't discriminate to blacks, mexicans or any one else for that matter, but the talk was about the kid in Alabama that was kidnapped and this black guy made the comment, in "hushed tones" ....... "And they were ALL white, huh and they call US crazy!"  He was referring to all the shootings lately being white people!
> Oh and FYI this guy is a PREACHER!!!!!!!





Oh yeah, fish sammich......might need a nap here di-reckly!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Let it roll, there is an actual law, blacks cant be sued over discrimination.
> 
> This


............. yeah, I know............ I just hate.......... I'll hush.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

Off to da likker sto . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

Post #25 in the "I need the real world info on vasectomy!"  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7607383&postcount=25


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Post #25 in the "I need the real world info on vasectomy!"
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7607383&postcount=25


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Post #25 in the "I need the real world info on vasectomy!"
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7607383&postcount=25



YIKES


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh lawd.


Yall be careful wandering in the OT forum ... The mean ol mods in there dont play!

Dont say i never warned ya.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Post #25 in the "I need the real world info on vasectomy!"
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7607383&postcount=25


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> Yall be careful wandering in the OT forum ... The mean ol mods in there dont play!
> ...


 Why ya think it's called the On Topic??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> Yall be careful wandering in the OT forum ... The mean ol mods in there dont play!
> ...


 they done locked it down too!


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

See, i tole yawl....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't say a word over there   I was good


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't say a word over there   I was good


surprisingly


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> surprisingly



Believe me; it wasn't easy


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't say a word over there   I was good



I dint even open it up an read nothin


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't say a word over there   I was good



I'd give you a award, but .........


Cookie?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> I'd give you a award, but .........
> 
> 
> Cookie?




I'm a high achiever


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

Later folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> Yall be careful wandering in the OT forum ... The mean ol mods in there dont play!
> ...


10 4


Keebs said:


> they done locked it down too!


Well maybe it should of been posted somewhere else but i didnt see anything done wrong, he asked, some said it was fine and some had a problem. I posted but i wasnt trying to be funny, i was talking to someonel else and there story's scared me, i'm a chicken.


slip said:


> See, i tole yawl....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't say a word over there   I was good



You did good


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm ready to go home!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready to go home!!!!!!



Me too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Me too


let's go ahead & leave!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2013)

Bee-yawn-say?  

Seriously?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Post #25 in the "I need the real world info on vasectomy!"
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7607383&postcount=25











slip said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> 
> Yall be careful wandering in the OT forum ... The mean ol mods in there dont play!
> ...






Man was just giving his personal experience ???? 


Mebbe he was a lil too On Topic . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2013)

Went couch shopping with the wife, gotta buddy of mine that owns a furniture store cut her a great deal on a very nice couch !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Went couch shopping with the wife, gotta buddy of mine that owns a furniture store cut her a great deal on a very nice couch !!



Must be a nice couch!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Went couch shopping with the wife, gotta buddy of mine that owns a furniture store cut her a great deal on a very nice couch !!



Are you gonna throw the old one away, I am looking for one to put on my front porch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you gonna throw the old one away, I am looking for one to put on my front porch.



Throw it away? You kidding? Thats what we sit in while we shoot doves! 


Man, what a day. Got a stacked schedule for tomorrow but at least i know i'll be fishing by 9pm tomorrow night.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bee-yawn-say?
> 
> Seriously?



Could you imagine her AND Danica on stage at da same time, oh my lawd. Just whip me and send me to nitenite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2013)

Passin through, threw, thru...........pffft..........hope y'all is doin well. BBL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Throw it away? You kidding? Thats what we sit in while we shoot doves!
> 
> 
> Man, what a day. Got a stacked schedule for tomorrow but at least i know i'll be fishing by 9pm tomorrow night.



Hey Bama, I've got a line on a pink one piece fiberglass tub/shower. With some salvaged Ameristep parts I bet you could engineer a new blind......you interested?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bama, I've got a line on a pink one piece fiberglass tub/shower. With some salvaged Ameristep parts I bet you could engineer a new blind......you interested?








yes


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> yes





Daughter needs computer, check with y'all later!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> yes



You would be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You would be.



one mans trash is a hoarders treasure.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



I guess that means you woke up on the ground again.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess that means you woke up on the ground again.



Well I woke up am that's always a start


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well I woke up am that's always a start



true, true....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well I woke up am that's always a start



XXX bit me Sat night!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> true, true....



Knee was out Sunday an Monday, jus dang proud to be here


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> XXX bit me Sat night!!



Smooth


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Smooth



That was the problem!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That was the problem!!!



Any memory loss


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Any memory loss



Absolutely!!! Some of it was blurry, and the rest no recollection whatsoever. I paid for it the next day too!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!! Some of it was blurry, and the rest no recollection whatsoever. I paid for it the next day too!!



Well in that case it's gotta be the juice, and not us  Wonder if Rutt has experienced any of those things too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Could you imagine her AND Danica on stage at da same time, oh my lawd. Just whip me and send me to nitenite


God rest your soul kind sir!!





rhbama3 said:


> I guess that means you woke up on the ground again.






Jeff C. said:


> XXX bit me Sat night!!





Hankus said:


> Smooth





Jeff C. said:


> That was the problem!!!




I have a sip of that XXX stuff from time to time!!.........It is smooth!!..............Not sure that I would want to consume more than a sip or two at a time!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!! Some of it was blurry, and the rest no recollection whatsoever. I paid for it the next day too!!



Sounds like you took the proper dose.
You erased a days worth of memory so there is more space for important stuff!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sounds like you took the proper dose.
> You erased a days worth of memory so there is more space for important stuff!!!




Hmmmmm.....freed up space, I like that!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have a sip of that XXX stuff from time to time!!.........It is smooth!!..............Not sure that I would want to consume more than a sip or two at a time!!



Our study group admires your restraint, but we know the consequences better 



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sounds like you took the proper dose.
> ou erased a days worth of memory so there is more space for important stuff!!!



Hadnt thalt bout it thata way


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> God rest your soul kind sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was doin, just for too long......then the sips turned into swallers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Our study group admires your restraint, but we know the consequences better
> 
> 
> 
> Hadnt thalt bout it thata way


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was doin, just for too long......then the sips turned into swallers



Strange.......... same thing happened to me


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost got runt over and kilt today at werk .... by a nurse.


Irony is awesome.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Almost got runt over and kilt today at werk .... by a nurse.
> 
> 
> Irony is awesome.



Ask George Carlin bout the definition of irony one day


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Our study group admires your restraint, but we know the consequences better


I have the innate ability to learn from the mistakes of others!!

I appreciate all the work your study group has done on this matter!!



Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was doin, just for too long......then the sips turned into swallers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have the innate ability to learn from the mistakes of others!!
> 
> I appreciate all the work your study group has done on this matter!!



 Still tryin to figger out how I became an unwilling participant in said study group!!


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ask George Carlin bout the definition of irony one day



George Carlin is a wise man ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Still tryin to figger out how I became an unwilling participant in said study group!!




You signed up when you took one of those jars home!!

I reckon I was in the control group!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

All right folks, I'll leave y'all with this: A food fight at a school in Henry Co. and 5 or 6 kids arrested


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You signed up when you took one of those jars home!!




 I reckon so!!

Good night y'all.....gotta go to the northside of ATL tomorrow til about 9:00p


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon so!!
> 
> Good night y'all.....gotta go to the northside of ATL tomorrow til about 9:00p


Safe travels to ya Brother!!..........You are headed into enemy territory!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2013)

Well if you go to bed early to catch up on the sleep you missed the night before you just wake up early too.

It is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and MC.

I tried to get on here about 45 minutes ago but that white screen would let me.   I have got to hit the road and visit with a customer early today and I need some of that good coffee first though.

Hope ya'll have a safe and productive day today.


----------



## kracker (Feb 6, 2013)

Morning everybody....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody....



morning gramps.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mornin dribblers. Gotta run...catch up later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

mornin kids... today is my winnzdy

ifin you aint made it out the door yet be safe on the roads it be foggy tadeaf outside!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mornin ya'll , got go warm me up some of them lil bisquits.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2013)

I owe I owe it off to work I go.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2013)

Word


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2013)

Bunch of goobers


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Bunch of goobers



Out of practice


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Bunch of goobers



Aright Jester.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2013)

Mornin, out of practice goobers  Quick driveby, headin to the northside. Y'all have a goodun!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, out of practice goobers  Quick driveby, headin to the northside. Y'all have a goodun!!!



Mornin Jeff, Later Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

good goobly goobers.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good goobly goobers.............


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 6, 2013)

Kids, I have some for sale. Lowest bidder wins.


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, top of the morning to yall.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


 I haz surprise for you.............


huntinstuff said:


> Kids, I have some for sale. Lowest bidder wins.


 bite yo tongue........... you brought them into this world, you take care of them!


huntinstuff said:


> Oh, top of the morning to yall.


 Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

Taxes - - DONE!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Kids, I have some for sale. Lowest bidder wins.


uhmmm , no


Keebs said:


> I haz surprise for you.............
> 
> bite yo tongue........... you brought them into this world, you take care of them!
> 
> Mornin!



Give me a hint


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I haz surprise for you.............



I aint takin the dog back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

did y'all miss me?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmmm , no
> 
> 
> Give me a hint





mudracing101 said:


> I aint takin the dog back.


 not EVEN in the equation, but she does have some mad skills to show you!


blood on the ground said:


> did y'all miss me?


 always............ now leave again before I get too attached again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not EVEN in the equation, but she does have some mad skills to show you!
> 
> always............ now leave again before I get too attached again!



you never pass up a chance to make me  do ya?? 

got me a big'ol bowl uf fried taters,bell peppa,unyons, deer berger, smutherd in cheeez!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you never pass up a chance to  me  do ya??
> 
> got me a big'ol bowl uf fried taters,bell peppa,unyons, deer berger, smutherd in cheeez!! mmmmmmmm


 I fixed it for ya!  And yes, you're correct, (now)!
Hhhhhmmm, fried taters, bells, onion, deer meat, cheese............ can't go wrong there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not EVEN in the equation, but she does have some mad skills to show you!
> 
> always............ now leave again before I get too attached again!


Cant wait till 5



blood on the ground said:


> you never pass up a chance to make me  do ya??
> 
> got me a big'ol bowl uf fried taters,bell peppa,unyons, deer berger, smutherd in cheeez!! mmmmmmmm


Sounds delicious, but wait. Whats this i hear bout you havin tow hooks in yo face??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant wait till 5
> 
> Sounds delicious, but wait. Whats this i hear bout you havin tow hooks in yo face??



everybody is doing it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> everybody is doing it!



Not everybody


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm hungry. 

Lemme see what I can scrounge up in the big city of Adel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What'd ya do this time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant wait till 5
> 
> Sounds delicious, but wait. Whats this i hear bout you havin tow hooks in yo face??


 Hope no stops after work & I'll get a fire going too!


blood on the ground said:


> everybody is doing it!


  no they ain't!  If everyone jumped off da cliff, would you too?!?!   


mudracing101 said:


> Not everybody


 thank you!


turtlebug said:


> I'm hungry.
> 
> Lemme see what I can scrounge up in the big city of Adel.


leftover new try from last night......... shake-n-bake par-ma-shan flavored stuff on cheekun over sketti noodles........... not bad.....


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 what Mandy said........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd ya do this time


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2013)

Rainman's on!  love this movie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm hungry.
> 
> Lemme see what I can scrounge up in the big city of Adel.


Good luck with that one 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


And stay out


Crickett said:


> Rainman's on!  love this movie!



Mornin Crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd ya do this time



Oops didnt mean to skip over ya, good morning you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oops didnt mean to skip over ya, good morning you.



hey.

I'M STARVING.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 6, 2013)

Howdy everyone.   Don't mind me...I'll just pass on thru nice and quiet like!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oops didnt mean to skip over ya, good morning you.



Hey Mud headed your way soon. Dont forget to bring a cooler. Empty one, I Will have the full one.  Well it will still be at least half full at that time of day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone.   Don't mind me...I'll just pass on thru nice and quiet like!


 no need to hurry!


KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud headed your way soon. Dont forget to bring a cooler. Empty one, I Will have the full one.  Well it will still be at least half full at that time of day.


 He'll have ya some So. Ga. goodies to take back with you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey.
> 
> I'M STARVING.


 you could share my plate.............. my eyes were awfully big last night for some reason!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hope no stops after work & I'll get a fire going too!
> 
> no they ain't!  If everyone jumped off da cliff, would you too?!?!
> 
> ...



only if the water was deep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

ppssss, hey Miss Mandy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> ppssss, hey Miss Mandy



yessssss


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yessssss



i was just givin ya a big Hello!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i was just givin ya a big Hello!!



Oh, HELLO!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, HELLO!



Don't thank about a pank 4wheeler


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't thank about a pank 4wheeler



Don't make me laugh out loud at work.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> only if the water was deep!


wish I'd've thought of that when Mama used to ask me that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't make me laugh out loud at work.


 you do that too, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wish I'd've thought of that when Mama used to ask me that!
> 
> you do that too, huh?



All the time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't thank about a pank 4wheeler





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't make me laugh out loud at work.


 pank 4 wheeler???  Do I detect a background story here??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pank 4 wheeler???  Do I detect a background story here??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


>


I'm still waiting................ got alllll afternoon too!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm still waiting................ got alllll afternoon too!



Mrs. H22 will tell ya all about it....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


 you know anything 'bout a pank 4-wheeler??


blood on the ground said:


> Mrs. H22 will tell ya all about it....


 waitin on her...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2013)

keebs said:


> You know anything 'bout a pank 4-wheeler??
> 
> Waitin on her...........



10 4


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pank 4 wheeler???  Do I detect a background story here??????



Yeah...DO TELL  



turtlebug said:


>



 Back atcha


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know anything 'bout a pank 4-wheeler??
> 
> waitin on her...........



Nope. 

I gots an urnge one.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...DO TELL
> 
> 
> 
> Back atcha



Hiya Hawtness. 

Hope to be seeing you soon.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2013)

Its .... Hot outside.



Aint nobody got time fo that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...DO TELL
> 
> 
> 
> Back atcha


 I think she snuck out da back door!


turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I gots an urnge one.


 I LIKE it!


slip said:


> Its .... Hot outside.
> 
> 
> _*
> Aint nobody got time fo tha*_t.


 now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone heard from Hankus today??????? BAD wreck up on I-16 my sis just called & told me about!
http://www.accidentin.com/article63...anker_explosion_on_i_16_in_laurens_county.htm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Anyone heard from Hankus today??????? BAD wreck up on I-16 my sis just called & told me about!
> http://www.accidentin.com/article63...anker_explosion_on_i_16_in_laurens_county.htm



I saw that on our local newspaper. It was a BIG wreck.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that on our local newspaper. It was a BIG wreck.


 yeah, she was on her way to Macon when she called, so I pulled it up & it was still closed, she had to detour.......... 3 confirmed dead.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

HEY BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!






 you shoulda been wearing this!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

welp, went & gave blood............ no, literally, gave blood......... and got a t-shirt for my effort!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2013)

afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
Trucks loaded for the trip and i'm ready to get outta here. Ya'll be good and i'll see you Sunday night!


Disclaimer: I have no intention of outrunning the law, picking up ex-brides, jumping bridges, or running down mailboxes. Ain't saying it won't happen, but i doubt i'd tell you about it if i did.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud headed your way soon. Dont forget to bring a cooler. Empty one, I Will have the full one.  Well it will still be at least half full at that time of day.





blood on the ground said:


> Don't thank about a pank 4wheeler


Pank 4wheelers, treble hooks in yo lip,... Son, we got to talk



turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I gots an urnge one.


ooooooooohhhhhh shiney wheels


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Trucks loaded for the trip and i'm ready to get outta here. Ya'll be good and i'll see you Sunday night!
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no intention of outrunning the law, picking up ex-brides, jumping bridges, or running down mailboxes. Ain't saying it won't happen, but i doubt i'd tell you about it if i did.



Good luck Bama


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Trucks loaded for the trip and i'm ready to get outta here. Ya'll be good and i'll see you Sunday night!
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no intention of outrunning the law, picking up ex-brides, jumping bridges, or running down mailboxes. Ain't saying it won't happen, but i doubt i'd tell you about it if i did.




I miss you already. 




mudracing101 said:


> ooooooooohhhhhh shiny wheels



Yep. I luvs me Rancher and I especially luvs me Fishbait that Pimped My Ride.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Trucks loaded for the trip and i'm ready to get outta here. Ya'll be good and i'll see you Sunday night!
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no intention of outrunning the law, picking up ex-brides, jumping bridges, or running down mailboxes. Ain't saying it won't happen, but i doubt i'd tell you about it if i did.


 Have a good trip, WobertWoo!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2013)

It's that time here too................ Mud, take the long way...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's that time here too................ Mud, take the long way...........



I will, on the way

I'm out ya'll, later


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's that time here too................ Mud, take the long way...........



Ham, Sausage, and Bacon headed you way right after I take a short Ky nap. Leaving here about 2 am in the morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I gots an urnge one.




Well after seeing this urnge Hot-Rod, I only have two things to say.........

Since this is a Honda  ES Model, Fishbait obviously GOT THIS SWEET RIDE for his ES.....(EXTRA SPECIAL) Lady.  Shucks, I noticed that even those fancy chrome wheels show they are a SS model (SOMETHING SPECIAL).  I have got to say that Fishbait really knows his Lady for sure.  I really like this ride.

Good going TBug.  Just don't get it too muddy the first trip out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2013)

I know it was the local yokel on the news but he said rain 5 or the 6 next days.   Is bamathebringerofrain going hunting or fishing?


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2013)

Weather was nice so i spent the day burning dead stuff out of the garden beds and laying mulch.

Guess if we aint gunna have a real winter _again_, im ready for spring.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> welp, went & gave blood............ no, literally, gave blood......... and got a t-shirt for my effort!



Girl LOVES her some T-Shirts. Don't she Quack.
QUACK.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2013)

lurk lurk lurk


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

Hugh you are the only stop that I dont have scheduled on I 75 tomorrow for Bacon delivery. Just need an exit and a time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh you are the only stop that I dont have scheduled on I 75 tomorrow for Bacon delivery. Just need an exit and a time.



I'm REAL close to Hugh. Juss sayin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh you are the only stop that I dont have scheduled on I 75 tomorrow for Bacon delivery. Just need an exit and a time.


sent you a pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2013)

Evenin folks..... got home before my out time. Undertime is the next best thing to overtime!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well after seeing this urnge Hot-Rod, I only have two things to say.........
> 
> Since this is a Honda  ES Model, Fishbait obviously GOT THIS SWEET RIDE for his ES.....(EXTRA SPECIAL) Lady.  Shucks, I noticed that even those fancy chrome wheels show they are a SS model (SOMETHING SPECIAL).  I have got to say that Fishbait really knows his Lady for sure.  I really like this ride.
> 
> Good going TBug.  Just don't get it too muddy the first trip out.




Awwwe, thanks Mike. 

Fishbait did good on the Rancher. I've had it about three years now. He got us a matching set and gave me the ES model. The new fancy-schmancy wheels were a recent addition that Fishbait surprised me with.  

Funny thing is, he got me the ES thumb shift. I've been riding motorcycles since I was six and had my M class license for 15 years now but I swear it took me three months to be able to put the thing in reverse without cussing a blue streak.    

I do love it and Bait rigged it up just right for me. I can tote everything I need and then some. Eventually, Steamroller and I will meet face to face and I'll finally have a danged good reason for that wench. 

Big difference between mine and his (other than my ghetto shoes) is his has a rifle scabbard, mine has a bow rack.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks..... got home before my out time. Undertime is the next best thing to overtime!



Hey Jeffro.  


Tomorrow is my Friday.  

I can't wait either. Trying to figure out if I wanna drag Bait to Schley County this weekend so I can visit wif my Muddyfoots or if I wanna go double-check my turkey choke and waste some ammo.  

We'll figure it out Saturday morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm REAL close to Hugh. Juss sayin



Good.  Then I expect to be seein you in a couple of weeks as well missy.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

When asked if you're drunk and the reply is"Jus a lil queasy" you may be gettin near pro status


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh you are the only stop that I dont have scheduled on I 75 tomorrow for Bacon delivery. Just need an exit and a time.



Wrong I- hoss......one day, one day


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Drink


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Drank


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Shorely not


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Halfdrunk?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep. Broke


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)

Herd dat


----------



## Hankus (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 6, 2013)

Y'all sure called it a night early.  Buncha light weights!  






















Good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 6, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Y'all sure called it a night early.  Buncha light weights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you calling a Light weight??

Just been hanging out in the shadows!!


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2013)

Forget your lust, for the rich man's gold 
All that you need, is in your soul, 
And you can do this, oh baby, if you try. 
All that I want for you my son, 
Is to be satisfied. 




Night yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like an umbrella type of day.  But it is thirsty Thursday so have a cup of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin, I decided to sleep an extra hour this morning because I needed my beauty sleep. 

I need some of that hot coffee to help get my rear in gear now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2013)

good morning children.... fresh hawt sausage bisskit wif mustard fer breakfast!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good mornin, well the bottom just fell out here. I thought Bama was going west on his trip


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning children.... fresh hawt sausage bisskit wif mustard fer breakfast!!


 hot buttered grits wiff an egg cooked in it............


mudracing101 said:


> Good mornin, well the bottom just fell out here. I thought Bama was going west on his trip


No No: <----New ONe!!!!! did you mean to leave me those 2 dead soldiers at the gate??


Hankus said:


> Yep


 THERE you are!!!!!!!  Worried 'bout you when I heard about the wreck up on 16!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mornin 

starting to rain here. Gunna be a soggy one today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Mornin kids......gonna be a wet one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey, hey , hey


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin
> 
> starting to rain here. Gunna be a soggy one today.


 here too, we NEED it!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......gonna be a wet one!





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, hey , hey


 go read back, I asked you a qwestion!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: <----New ONe!!!!! did you mean to leave me those 2 dead soldiers at the gate??



Were they still standing up on top of the posts One on each side??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, hey , hey










Keebs said:


> here too, we NEED it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> go read back, I asked you a qwestion!



Wish it would've waited til tomorrow, I'll be in and out of it today until about 2:30 am. Hopefully it'll be done by midnight.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Were they still standing up on top of the posts One on each side??


No No: nope, on da ground, on their sides...........poor things......


Jeff C. said:


> Wish it would've waited til tomorrow, I'll be in and out of it today until about 2:30 am. Hopefully it'll be done by midnight.


 dang, hate you have to be out in it.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, on da ground, on their sides...........poor things......
> 
> dang, hate you have to be out in it.........



Mostly inside today, with an occasional walk out in it, if it clears out by midnight I'll be good. I've got rain gear and waterproof choes anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

I must have a modem problem or something. I go to refresh the page and quite often lose my connection lately


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mostly inside today, with an occasional walk out in it, if it clears out by midnight I'll be good. I've got rain gear and waterproof choes anyway.


 good deal!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I must have a modem problem or something. I go to refresh the page and quite often lose my connection lately


I have to log back in quiet a bit in the mornings myself...........  been going on for a while now...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have to log back in quiet a bit in the mornings myself...........  been going on for a while now...........





Hmmmmm.....maybe it's not on my end afterall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Were they still standing up on top of the posts One on each side??



Only 2 dead soldiers
lightweight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

It's gonna be a lonnng day. Have to be there @ 1:00, but need to leave @ 11:40 to meet brother for noon. It's about an hour drive to Duluth. Show goes Live @ 10:00p-12:00. We start tearing it down @ 1:00 til about 2:30.  Should be home by 3:30 am.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only 2 dead soldiers
> lightweight.


 No No: you know him better than that!


Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna be a lonnng day. Have to be there @ 1:00, but need to leave @ 11:40 to meet brother for noon. It's about an hour drive to Duluth. Show goes Live @ 10:00p-12:00. We start tearing it down @ 1:00 til about 2:30.  Should be home by 3:30 am.


 dang Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only 2 dead soldiers
> lightweight.



Well i couldnt just throw the whole trashcan out by the gate, them cans worth money ya know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you know him better than that!
> 
> dang Chief!



Purty normal for me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i couldnt just throw the whole trashcan out by the gate, them cans worth money ya know.



Got that right! 
No No:Save those cans for Jag!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2013)

im a headed to home depot y'all need anything?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im a headed to home depot y'all need anything?


 shoot I reckon, get me a load of #1 lumber, 10 sheets of 3/4 plywood, about a dozen landscaping posts, wood screws, lag bolts, uuummm, text me when you get there & I"ll tell ya the rest......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> shoot I reckon, get me a load of #1 lumber, 10 sheets of 3/4 plywood, about a dozen landscaping posts, wood screws, lag bolts, uuummm, text me when you get there & I"ll tell ya the rest......



 I aint comin by your place for a month


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint comin by your place for a month


 wuss!  I'd have it all done by the time you got back by there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wuss!  I'd have it all done by the time you got back by there!



I like my new route, I dont know why but it seems so much shorter


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got that right!
> No No:Save those cans for Jag!





10-4, gotta make those Millions $$$ so he can get that push mower and a Ferrari!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

<------- Ham sammiches wiff pepper jack cheese, lettuce, and some chips!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I like my new route, I dont know why but it seems so much shorter


I bet it does!  Only one road I don't recall, but something tells me I have been on it.........


Jeff C. said:


> <------- Ham sammiches wiff pepper jack cheese, lettuce, and some chips!!


 MMmmmmmpepperjackcheese!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I bet it does!  Only one road I don't recall, but something tells me I have been on it.........
> 
> MMmmmmmpepperjackcheese!



Lub me some pepperjack too!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lub me some pepperjack too!!



T-minus............... until Mud meets KyDawg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> T-minus............... until Mud meets KyDawg!



Wish I could've met him, just couldn't pull it off today!!


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2013)

Feelin like im catching the cold/cough dad has had for the last few days ... get to go work in the rain.... Arrgghh


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2013)

Later y"all


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

<-----veggie straws

Don't knock'em til you try 'em. They are good. Bought'em for my son but I end up eatin' them w/ my lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've met him, just couldn't pull it off today!!


 I know, I can't swing taking off work like that..........hopefully he'll make a trip through on a weekend & some of us can meet up to eat & greet!


slip said:


> Feelin like im catching the cold/cough dad has had for the last few days ... get to go work in the rain.... Arrgghh


 uh-oh, not a good combination........... up your Vit. C, either by eating some oranges or taking a pill, it'll help ya either way!


Jeff C. said:


> Later y"all





Crickett said:


> <-----veggie straws
> 
> Don't knock'em til you try 'em. They are good. Bought'em for my son but I end up eatin' them w/ my lunch.


cooked or just veggies cut up????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, Muds *in-route* to meet up with KYDawg!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2013)

ait nuthin like runnin yer hands off in a 480v cabinet to check fer voltage and havin rain fallin on ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> ait nuthin like runnin yer hands off in a 480v cabinet to check fer voltage and havin rain fallin on ya!!!


 yep, you are crazy to deff!

Ok, Mud met the "character"!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> cooked or just veggies cut up????



They are actually just tater chips. But they are long like a french fry & hollow in the center like a straw. They are made from taters, mater paste & spinach powder. Then they are baked. They come in BBQ flavored & Zesty Ranch. We like the ranch ones.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Here ya go Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs.


Gotcha, haven't seen them around here.......... but then, I didn't know to look for them either........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs.



we use them in the swimmin pool... i didn't know you could eat'em


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Gotcha, haven't seen them around here.......... but then, I didn't know to look for them either........



 Me neither til the other day. My son comes home talkin' about veggie straws that some kid brought in for a snack. I had no clue what he was talkin about so I had to call that little boy's mom & she told me where to get 'em. Right now we can only find them at walmart on the breakfast aisle next to those rice cake thingys.  Don't know why they're not on the aisle w/ the chips b/c that's basically what they are.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we use them in the swimmin pool... i didn't know you could eat'em


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we use them in the swimmin pool... i didn't know you could eat'em





Crickett said:


> Me neither til the other day. My son comes home talkin' about veggie straws that some kid brought in for a snack. I had no clue what he was talkin about so I had to call that little boy's mom & she told me where to get 'em. Right now we can only find them at walmart on the breakfast aisle next to those rice cake thingys.  Don't know why they're not on the aisle w/ the chips b/c that's basically what they are.


 I'll look on my next trip, I like to keep "healthy" stuff here at work when my lunch is a little "skimpy"............ like today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we use them in the swimmin pool... i didn't know you could eat'em


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> T-minus............... until Mud meets KyDawg!






Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've met him, just couldn't pull it off today!!


Just met him and two of his buddy's. Only met for a few minutes but they are some good fella's you wouldnt mind sharing the fire with


Crickett said:


> <-----veggie straws
> 
> Don't knock'em til you try 'em. They are good. Bought'em for my son but I end up eatin' them w/ my lunch.


Sound yucky


blood on the ground said:


> ait nuthin like runnin yer hands off in a 480v cabinet to check fer voltage and havin rain fallin on ya!!!



Prob. aint near as dangerous as a pank lil fo wheeler.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just met him and two of his buddy's. Only met for a few minutes but they are some good fella's you wouldnt sharing the fire with
> 
> Sound yucky
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just met him and two of his buddy's. Only met for a few minutes but they are some good fella's you wouldnt sharing the fire with
> 
> Sound yucky
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks!















 ok, ok, in your defense, he took up for you last night when I told him yo story.........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

1 of my mannequin heads skeered me earlier today! I was working w/ my studio lights & I had her sitting on a barstool. I had to run upstairs to grab something & when I came back down I was in such a hurry & I only caught a glimpse of her out of the corner of my eye & I dang near fell down the steps cause I thought somebody done snuck into the house.  took a few good seconds to register that it was just a head. So glad nobody was looking & so glad my pistol wasn't in my reach. I probably would've drawn on her.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 1 of my mannequin heads skeered me earlier today! I was working w/ my studio lights & I had her sitting on a barstool. I had to run upstairs to grab something & when I came back down I was in such a hurry & I only caught a glimpse of her out of the corner of my eye & I dang near fell down the steps cause I thought somebody done snuck into the house.  took a few good seconds to register that it was just a head. So glad nobody was looking & so glad my pistol wasn't in my reach. I probably would've drawn on her.








 Qwick Draw Cwrickett!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 1 of my mannequin heads skeered me earlier today! I was working w/ my studio lights & I had her sitting on a barstool. I had to run upstairs to grab something & when I came back down I was in such a hurry & I only caught a glimpse of her out of the corner of my eye & I dang near fell down the steps cause I thought somebody done snuck into the house.  took a few good seconds to register that it was just a head. So glad nobody was looking & so glad my pistol wasn't in my reach. I probably would've drawn on her.






Keebs said:


> ok, ok, in your defense, he took up for you last night when I told him yo story.........



Dont tell him that


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Need a nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont tell him that


 ok............. I take it back................ 


mudracing101 said:


> Need a nap


 still got da touch, eh?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Qwick Draw Cwrickett!






mudracing101 said:


> :


 quitcher laughin'! It wouldn't funny! No No:



Ok maybe it was a little funny! 



mudracing101 said:


> Need a nap





Keebs said:


> ok............. I take it back................
> 
> still got da touch, eh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


 oh wait............. No No:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2013)

Ladies...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

nicodemus said:


> ladies...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies...


 well hey there..................


Crickett said:


> :d:d


 he don't unnerstann that talk...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 you a quick editor too!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well hey there..................
> 
> he don't unnerstann that talk...........



 My smilies wouldn't workin right ok!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you a quick editor too!!!



Not quick enough....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My smilies wouldn't workin right ok!


naw, they do me like that too!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> naw, they do me like that too!







Bout time for you to go aint it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bout time for you to go aint it?


 you trying to git rid of me for some reason??????

but yeah, it is.............. MMMMUUUUUUDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!! Crickett said for us to leave!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, i'll go then. I'm out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bye


----------



## kracker (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord help us all, my grandson has my eclectic musical tastes.
We brought him home from the hospital about dinner time today and my daughter needed to stop at Wal-Mart, while she was inside I got in the backseat with him while he slept. This song came on and he opened his eyes, started grinning and squirming in his carseat. I swear I haven't heard this song on the radio in years.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess KyDawg didn't get my PM last night.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2013)

Howdy, dribbler peeple.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2013)

Did everyone get the thirst quenched ?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Lord help us all, my grandson has my eclectic musical tastes.
> We brought him home from the hospital about dinner time today and my daughter needed to stop at Wal-Mart, while she was inside I got in the backseat with him while he slept. This song came on and he opened his eyes, started grinning and squirming in his carseat. I swear I haven't heard this song on the radio in years.....




Got that one from iTunes quite a while back. Terrific song that faded away but was recently revived as the theme song of NY Ink.  

Your grandson has awesome taste. But of course, that's to be expected, just look at who his grandpa is. 


You're loving that boy ain't ya.


----------



## kracker (Feb 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got that one from iTunes quite a while back. Terrific song that faded away but was recently revived as the theme song of NY Ink.
> 
> Your grandson has awesome taste. But of course, that's to be expected, just look at who his grandpa is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tbug....and you're right, I'm digging this whole grandpa bit


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess KyDawg didn't get my PM last night.



I did not get it until I got down here Hugh, but I do have you some Bacon in my cooler. Maybe we can hook up Sunday on my way back north.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2013)

Enjoyed meeting Mud today. Thanks for the goodies guys, I am enjoying some of it tonight.

Also got to meet Bitteroot. There are some great people down in this state. Sorry I missed Hugh and Buck, but we just could not get out of the left lane around Atlanta.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not get it until I got down here Hugh, but I do have you some Bacon in my cooler. Maybe we can hook up Sunday on my way back north.


Just give me plenty of notice. I-75 ain't right next door to me..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 7, 2013)

evenin Woody's


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2013)

Evenin' y'all! Just a quick check in. Got clinicals at the hospital tomorrow and a quiz and test to study for. I sure do miss y'all!

Only 6 1/2 months left!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' y'all! Just a quick check in. Got clinicals at the hospital tomorrow and a quiz and test to study for. I sure do miss y'all!
> 
> Only 6 1/2 months left!!



Git after em' girl!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Git after em' girl!!



Thank ya!  I can't wait to be finished! There are SO many job openings in our tiny town right now!! Trying to meet and greet and make connections as much as I can!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank ya!  I can't wait to be finished! There are SO many job openings in our tiny town right now!! Trying to meet and greet and make connections as much as I can!



It'll all fall into place for ya.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> It'll all fall into place for ya.



I sure hope so!

Gotta get back to the books! I'll try to check in soon


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep


Uh Huh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh Huh



Oh yeah


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 8, 2013)

Good mornin folks !! Ain't seen ya'll in a while !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 8, 2013)

Mornin fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

Rain rain rain rain rain rain rain.......


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rain rain rain rain rain rain rain.......



wur ?? it rained all night up here. stopped at the moment !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Morning, Had some Ky Ham last night. MMMM mm good.
Its Friday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoyed meeting Mud today. Thanks for the goodies guys, I am enjoying some of it tonight.
> 
> Also got to meet Bitteroot. There are some great people down in this state. Sorry I missed Hugh and Buck, but we just could not get out of the left lane around Atlanta.


Can't wait to try my goodies this weekend!  
 Thanks Mud & the Missus for the delivery system!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Had some Ky Ham last night. MMMM mm good.
> Its Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can't wait to try my goodies this weekend!
> Thanks Mud & the Missus for the delivery system!!!



Good morning you. No thanks needed.

Gotta run errands , later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning you. No thanks needed.
> 
> Gotta run errands , later


you no leave dead soldiers.............


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I guess I'm just gonna be the lonesome traveler for the next few weeks. 

Just got told I gotta go back to Adel Monday, Tifton on Tuesday-Thursday and MAYBE I might be off Friday so I can turn around and go to Tucker on Sunday for a week.  

I ain't gonna mind that mileage check by any means.  


Hey MUD! What's for lunch next week?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I guess I'm just gonna be the lonesome traveler for the next few weeks.
> 
> Just got told I gotta go back to Adel Monday, Tifton on Tuesday-Thursday and MAYBE I might be off Friday so I can turn around and go to Tucker on Sunday for a week.
> 
> ...


That boy knows ALL the good places to eat.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you no leave dead soldiers.............


thought about it, but figured a suprise soldier is better.



turtlebug said:


> Well, I guess I'm just gonna be the lonesome traveler for the next few weeks.
> 
> Just got told I gotta go back to Adel Monday, Tifton on Tuesday-Thursday and MAYBE I might be off Friday so I can turn around and go to Tucker on Sunday for a week.
> 
> ...


Well , i know you have to be starving after workin in Adel So where ever you want to go. My treat


Keebs said:


> That boy knows ALL the good places to eat.................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> thought about it, but figured a _*suprise soldier is better.*_
> Well , i know you have to be starving after workin in Adel So where ever you want to go. My treat


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2013)

HOT Krispy Kreme donuts


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:





mrs. hornet22 said:


> HOT Krispy Kreme donuts


 Oh MY, YES!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I'm tellin on you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin on you


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin on you


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> thought about it, but figured a suprise soldier is better.
> 
> 
> Well , i know you have to be starving after workin in Adel So where ever you want to go. My treat



Aweeee  That's sweet. 





Keebs said:


> That boy knows ALL the good places to eat.................



Yeah, he makes me drool on a daily basis with his post lunch broadcasts.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aweeee  That's sweet.
> 
> Yeah, he makes me drool on a daily basis with his post lunch broadcasts.


just be sure to ride separately, know what I mean???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

HEY MUD, didja see this???????????

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7614187&postcount=721


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just be sure to ride separately, know what I mean???



So you're saying Mud gets self propelled after a big lunch?     





Keebs said:


> HEY MUD, didja see this???????????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7614187&postcount=721




Hugh always leaves me out.    

OTOH, I'm glad to see that rain coming. My chufa plots might actually grow and get those thunder chickens hanging around in one place.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So you're saying Mud gets self propelled after a big lunch?
> Hugh always leaves me out.
> 
> OTOH, I'm glad to see that rain coming. My chufa plots might actually grow and get those thunder chickens hanging around in one place.


 Sgt. Schultz here!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tgif!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aweeee  That's sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just holler at me next week


Keebs said:


> just be sure to ride separately, know what I mean???


No, we dont know what you mean


Keebs said:


> HEY MUD, didja see this???????????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7614187&postcount=721


Holy cow



boneboy96 said:


> Tgif!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Greetings from bama!
My luck is holding so far. Been blown off the lake by wind, got rained on( in fact there's a light rain right now), boat repair last night in the middle of the lake( gas tank line plugged), fell down the hill in the woods( slippery slope from rain), and now about to head to town to get parts for gas tank.
Despite all that, we've still managed to catch 7 crappie, 5 bass, and 2 stripers. All big ones. We are finding big fish, losing big fish right at the boat, but having a good time. Also, 7 squirrels have fallen to bammer bullets. I have made some LONG shots with the .22! Fishing again tonight if we can get the boat fixed, and snipe hunting tomorrow morning.
Posting from a blackberry sux.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Tgif!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from bama!
> My luck is holding so far. Been blown off the lake by wind, got rained on( in fact there's a light rain right now), boat repair last night in the middle of the lake( gas tank line plugged), fell down the hill in the woods( slippery slope from rain), and now about to head to town to get parts for gas tank.
> Despite all that, we've still managed to catch 7 crappie, 5 bass, and 2 strippers. All big ones. We are finding big fish, losing big fish right at the boat, but having a good time. Also, 7 squirrels have fallen to bammer bullets. I have made some LONG shots with the .22! Fishing again tonight if we can get the boat fixed, and snipe hunting tomorrow morning.
> Posting from a blackberry sux.....



I can only imagine which frying pan logo you'll be wearing when Bubbette gets wind of the 2 large strippers bit.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from bama!
> My luck is holding so far. Been blown off the lake by wind, got rained on( in fact there's a light rain right now), boat repair last night in the middle of the lake( gas tank line plugged), fell down the hill in the woods( slippery slope from rain), and now about to head to town to get parts for gas tank.
> Despite all that, we've still managed to catch 7 crappie, 5 bass, and 2 stripers. All big ones. We are finding big fish, losing big fish right at the boat, but having a good time. Also, 7 squirrels have fallen to bammer bullets. I have made some LONG shots with the .22! Fishing again tonight if we can get the boat fixed, and snipe hunting tomorrow morning.
> Posting from a blackberry sux.....


 hang in there Wobert!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just holler at me next week




You gots supersonic hearing or am I gonna get to add some more hawt-Woodyite digits to my contacts list?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from bama!
> My luck is holding so far. Been blown off the lake by wind, got rained on( in fact there's a light rain right now), boat repair last night in the middle of the lake( gas tank line plugged), fell down the hill in the woods( slippery slope from rain), and now about to head to town to get parts for gas tank.
> Despite all that, we've still managed to catch 7 crappie, 5 bass, and 2 stripers. All big ones. We are finding big fish, losing big fish right at the boat, but having a good time. Also, 7 squirrels have fallen to bammer bullets. I have made some LONG shots with the .22! Fishing again tonight if we can get the boat fixed, and snipe hunting tomorrow morning.
> Posting from a blackberry sux.....





turtlebug said:


> I can only imagine which frying pan logo you'll be wearing when Bubbette gets wind of the 2 large strippers bit.





turtlebug said:


> You gots supersonic hearing or am I gonna get to add some more hawt-Woodyite digits to my contacts list?



What , I got yo digits , i just assumed you had mine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Stoopid blackberry....
It takes too long to preview posts, so no spellcheck. Besides, those fish were so big that one "P" wasn't enough.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What , I got yo digits , i just assumed you had mine.



I gotcha now.  




rhbama3 said:


> Stoopid blackberry....
> It takes too long to preview posts, so no spellcheck. Besides, those fish were so big that one "P" wasn't enough.




You posted it right. I edited it wrong. 


Like I told you yesterday, just the fish and tree rats from the first 24 hours made this trip more successful that 99.2% of any other of your trips.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gettin close, i can hear lunch callin.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Not to self, Mud's 'smartphone' is anything but.    


Guess I should try to get dressed and be a productive member of society.  

I prefer my sweats and the couch really.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Mornin.....barely made it!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....barely made it!!



Hiya Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Jeff



Mornin Tbug.....got home @ 3:30 this am!! Went to sleep @ 4:00, can't believe I actually slept til 11:00


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey T-bug.......
You wanna hear a funny huntin' story?
















There was the one time at deer camp.........





















And Nobody cared! THE END!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close, i can hear lunch callin.



I had Chickle Fila!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey T-bug.......
> You wanna hear a funny huntin' story?
> 
> 
> ...



    


I hear ya.  


Well, I guess since I'm off that's my que to take Fishbait to lunch.  

Then pick up Mini-Me, stop by the store for some bread and chicken strips then I'm home to vegetate all weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got an ear throbbing


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

KFC.....taters & gravey, slaw, biskit............ board lunch......... ready for 5:00................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lean cuisine sesame chicken. Not bad considering Kroger had it marked down to .54 a box. It was a mistake but they honored the price. I believe I can handle it for that price.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2013)

What were ya doing out so late Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> What were ya doing out so late Jeffro?



Workin....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Workin....



Likely story Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Likely story Jeffro.





Yeah really...why else would you be getting home @ 3:30 am? 

Seriously, Ballator MMA @ Gwinnett Center!! There were some awesome KO's


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lean cuisine sesame chicken. Not bad considering Kroger had it marked down to .54 a box. It was a mistake but they honored the price. I believe I can handle it for that price.


 I could too, can't eat much cheaper'n that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Loaded Salad, roast wif gravey, mashed taters, sweet corn, brocallli and cheese, turnip greens with that clear pepper sauce on it, some fried fish, and an ice cream cone with chocalate and vanilla

 Wifey was trying to fill out my deposit slip and dropped an almost new icecream cone in the floor board of the truck. You should of seen her bottom lip stickin out 
You dropped your ice cream, you dropped your ice cream............... wanna lick......... SIKE!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Loaded Salad, roast wif gravey, mashed taters, sweet corn, brocallli and cheese, turnip greens with that clear pepper sauce on it, some fried fish, and an ice cream cone with chocalate and vanilla
> 
> Wifey was trying to fill out my deposit slip and dropped an almost new icecream cone in the floor board of the truck. You should of seen her bottom lip stickin out
> You dropped your ice cream, you dropped your ice cream............... wanna lick......... SIKE!!!!!



Well, if nothin else you eat like a King!! 

You gonna make her clean it out


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Loaded Salad, roast wif gravey, mashed taters, sweet corn, brocallli and cheese, turnip greens with that clear pepper sauce on it, some fried fish, and an ice cream cone with chocalate and vanilla
> 
> Wifey was trying to fill out my deposit slip and dropped an almost new icecream cone in the floor board of the truck. You should of seen her bottom lip stickin out
> You dropped your ice cream, you dropped your ice cream............... wanna lick......... SIKE!!!!!



Bad Mud...bad Mud..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if nothin else you eat like a King!!
> 
> You gonna make her clean it out


I got those husky liner molded floor mats, no mess to clean up, you can spill yo drink in em and not get the floor wet


Crickett said:


> Bad Mud...bad Mud..



Whaaa, she would of done the same


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaa, she would of done the same



Then that would've been funny....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Then that would've been funny....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Loaded Salad, roast wif gravey, mashed taters, sweet corn, brocallli and cheese, turnip greens with that clear pepper sauce on it, some fried fish, and an ice cream cone with chocalate and vanilla
> 
> Wifey was trying to fill out my deposit slip and dropped an almost new icecream cone in the floor board of the truck. You should of seen her bottom lip stickin out
> You dropped your ice cream, you dropped your ice cream............... wanna lick......... SIKE!!!!!


 Poor Vic........... has to put up with da likes of you.......... 


Crickett said:


> Bad Mud...bad Mud..





mudracing101 said:


> Whaaa, she would of done the same


 yeah she would've!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Late lunch.....taco salad!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Late lunch.....taco salad!!!


Love me some taco salad!I beat Mud to it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Love me some taco salad!I beat Mud to it!



 

I don't believe there's much of anything he doesn't like...reminds me of da Jag!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't believe there's much of anything he doesn't like...reminds me of da Jag!!


Horses, he don't like horses!





















oh wait, you meant food wise.............. never mind......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Horses, he don't like horses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


>





Who.....Kevlar or Jag?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who.....Kevlar or Jag?


Kevlar..........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Horses, he don't like horses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

I dont like Chinese, too many cats and dogs


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Y'all ever been on a stake out? Well that's what I'm doin. Tryin to catch my hillbilly neighbors in the act of drivin thru my front yard. I can never catch them well today is the day. I got my camera ready.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>









mudracing101 said:


> I dont like Chinese, too many cats and dogs


woof-meow............ 


Crickett said:


> Y'all ever been on a stake out? Well that's what I'm doin. Tryin to catch my hillbilly neighbors in the act of drivin thru my front yard. I can never catch them well today is the day. I got my camera ready.


 you go girl!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> woof-meow............
> 
> you go girl!



I wouldn't be bothered by it so much but we have a 3k sprinkler system & our grass is sod like so when it's rained alot our grass is super soft & it just destroys our yard when they drive on it. If they break a sprinkler head I'm gonna be super 

Ok rant over...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever been on a stake out? Well that's what I'm doin. Tryin to catch my hillbilly neighbors in the act of drivin thru my front yard. I can never catch them well today is the day. I got my camera ready.



Exciting

Hillbilly neighbors


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever been on a stake out? Well that's what I'm doin. Tryin to catch my hillbilly neighbors in the act of drivin thru my front yard. I can never catch them well today is the day. I got my camera ready.



You best leave them alone....they be allies when the zombie attack occurs!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Exciting
> 
> Hillbilly neighbors



Oh they are entertaining for sure but they need to stay on their side of the road! 

One drives a hearse & has a moped! Its hilarious to see him ride that thing. He's got a long strangy pony tail that whips in the wind & he wears a 3/4 helmet w/ a huge shield!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You best leave them alone....they be allies when the zombie attack occurs!!



See post above : 
They'll be the zombies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> See post above :
> They'll be the zombies!



 I'm not in the mood for an argument...I have an earache already!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I wouldn't be bothered by it so much but we have a 3k sprinkler system & our grass is sod like so when it's rained alot our grass is super soft & it just destroys our yard when they drive on it. If they break a sprinkler head I'm gonna be super
> 
> Ok rant over...


 I don't blame ya, I'd rant too!


Crickett said:


> Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.


 that thangs as big as you are!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not in the mood for an argument...I have an earache already!



I'm sorry! I'll be quieter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.





Mighty nice pistol, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm sorry! I'll be quieter!



I do have a throbbing earache  but I was just  you!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't blame ya, I'd rant too!
> 
> that thangs as big as you are!



I tried to resize the pic. It don't look that big on my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I do have a throbbing earache  but I was just  you!!


I sowwy..........


Crickett said:


> I tried to resize the pic. It don't look that big on my phone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Keebs, when  i was leavin last night , where i turn the truck around, there was 3 looked like light poles, what you gonna do with them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy..........



Thanks  it's almost laid me down several times today!! I get them purty often, but they usually go away in a day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks  it's almost laid me down several times today!! I get them purty often, but they usually go away in a day



I hate ear aches


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate ear aches



 I meant to say    I hate ear aches


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate ear aches





mudracing101 said:


> I meant to say    I hate ear aches


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well its that time, everybody have a good weekend. Where's my ride along.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 8, 2013)

Y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its that time, everybody have a good weekend. Where's my ride along.



Later Mudro!!


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all have a good weekend!



You too, Crickett!! 



slip said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its that time, everybody have a good weekend. Where's my ride along.


Here I is, HERE I IS!!!!!!!!! BYE YA'LL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2013)

slip said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Hey folks!!!



Afternoon Kaintuck!!


----------



## kracker (Feb 8, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Hey folks!!!


Afternoon sir!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 8, 2013)

Drive by hello...  

Time to head home & make some fajitas, and I won't spare the hot sauce 

A blessed weekend to all...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> Drive by hello...
> 
> Time to head home & make some fajitas, and I won't spare the hot sauce
> 
> A blessed weekend to all...



Back atcha Striper Addict, don't know what we're havin tonight, but I don't usually spare the hot sauce!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Afternoon sir!



Mr. Grandpa Kracker, how's Obidiah doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## kracker (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mr. Grandpa Kracker, how's Obidiah doing?


Wonderful! Thanks for asking


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it the weekend yet?



Yessir, it is!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not in the mood for an argument...I have an earache already!



Ear aches could be the sign of lack of brain cells. You DID stay out real late last nite. The big ? is, do you "feel like s....". Idda hate to haveta get on you for not goin to da Doc, again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it the weekend yet?



What's a weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ear aches could be the sign of lack of brain cells. You DID stay out real late last nite. The big ? is, do you "feel like s....". Idda hate to haveta get on you for not goin to da Doc, again



I've got more obvious signs of lacking brain cells.....I hang out wit y'all don't I   

Actually feel fine except for da ear. I believe it has subsided somewhat!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh & I got me a new toy today. My late birthday present to myself.



Girl that sucker is purdy.  

Congrats!  

I thought I was gonna get to to gun shopping while I'm up there but I don't think it's gonna happen.   I'll just use my Atlanta check and run up to Butler one day when I'm off and find one.


----------

